# What have you been doing today?



## Shelton (Jun 29, 2022)

I saw that there use to be a fun thread like this, and maybe it would be fun to have it again.

I'll start.    I've been on the forum, and looking after my gardenia bush.   It smells so good, especially at night in the mellow heat of summer.

And then I like listening to music.   Since it is almost the 4th of July, I was listening to this earlier today.   This has the Bicentennial presentation of "1812" with the cannons and church bells,etc.


----------



## Sprocket (Jun 29, 2022)

It wasn't really fun, but the lawn is mowed and looks much better. Good for another week! Ah, summer.
Doug


----------



## Dragondark (Jun 29, 2022)

Not much fun here either. I just sold my house of 22 years to move into my shop up in the hills. Spent the morning trying to arrange piles of 'stuff' out of the house into some semblance of order. It is my hope to reclaim some useable space to work on my projects by the end of the weekend. 

Being able to see stars at night without any light pollution, drinking well water again, and silence so deep you start to hear phantom sounds is priceless though.


----------



## TK-422 (Jun 30, 2022)

I have been lurking here on and off. My work schedule changed 16 months ago to a long commute and went from a 4 day week to a 5 day. With that time to play in the garage has been kept to a minimum. 

Luckily I am 5 weeks from an early retirement so I will have plenty of time to tinker in the garage.


----------



## Rodney Brown (Jun 30, 2022)

Benchrest shooting season is in full swing, two full-time computer programming contracts, main property plus a renovation project, 22 chickens and a dog, and the wife is working out of town for a year... I've still got 2 hours (between 2am and 4am) available that I haven't filled in yet.

I wade through the forum synopsis message every day, and imagine that I'll clean my shop enough to find my mill some day... delusions of building a 5-8hp engine for a water pump!


----------



## Shelton (Jun 30, 2022)

Dragondark said:


> Being able to see stars at night without any light pollution, drinking well water again, and silence so deep you start to hear phantom sounds is priceless though.



That sounds like a bit of heaven.   Good luck on getting straightened out and settled in.


----------



## Shelton (Jun 30, 2022)

@Rodney Brown   You have* two *whole hours to fill in.   You're slacking off.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jul 1, 2022)

I picked 11 lbs of cucumbers and 3 tomatoes from our garden.  I canned 5 quarts of Bread & Butter pickles and we had sliced tomatoes with dinner.


----------



## Tim Hooper (Jul 1, 2022)

I'd taken the day off work, with the intention of attending a model aeropIane event for the weekend, but the bad weather has put paid to that!  So, I spent the morning unblocking and repairing repairing the guttering after last night's heavy rain.

This afternoon I spent in the conservatory working on my latest model - a 1941 Boomer Bus design.  Originally designed as a free flight model, mine will feature some basic radio control, and an electric motor in the nose.  Yes, I know it's woodwork, but don't hate me, OK?

Long term, I'm still amassing funds to go and buy a lathe, so there's lots of videos to watch in the meantime.......

Tim


----------



## Toymaker (Jul 2, 2022)

I spent the day enjoying my second hobby; it's called KiteBoarding.  This sport involves attaching a large fabric kite to the climbing harness you're wearing and allowing the wind to pull you across the water while you stand on a piece of plywood about the size of an ironing board.  It's good fun and a great way to get in some some much needed exercise here in the hot, humid tropics of Thailand.


----------



## ajoeiam (Jul 2, 2022)

Rocket Man said:


> I picked 11 lbs of cucumbers and 3 tomatoes from our garden.  I canned 5 quarts of Bread & Butter pickles and we had sliced tomatoes with dinner.


ENVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
just transplanted tomatoes into the garden a few days ago. cucks just starting!!!
So many things to do and just not enough time!!!


----------



## ajoeiam (Jul 2, 2022)

Tim Hooper said:


> I'd taken the day off work, with the intention of attending a model aeropIane event for the weekend, but the bad weather has put paid to that!  So, I spent the morning unblocking and repairing repairing the guttering after last night's heavy rain.
> 
> This afternoon I spent in the conservatory working on my latest model - a 1941 Boomer Bus design.  Originally designed as a free flight model, mine will feature some basic radio control, and an electric motor in the nose.  Yes, I know it's woodwork, but don't hate me, OK?
> 
> ...


If you do your metal working like your woodworking - - - why - - - you'll fit right in toute suite!!!

(I'd bet you're not the only 'crossover' artist. - - - LOL)


----------



## dnalot (Jul 2, 2022)

Smoking weed, twiddling my thumbs and watching the sun go up and down. I like to conserve my energy in the summertime. Soon I will go back to work building model engines. 

Mark T


----------



## WisJim (Jul 2, 2022)

We're in the long process of moving from a farm with lots of buildings and many acres into town to an old house on a city lot, with everything we need on the ground floor to accommodate my knees and back.  So I am gradually disassembling tools and moving what I can manage by myself.  One lathe (9" Southbend) is on a pallet in a shed, well wrapped and greased, the other (12" Craftsman/Atlas) is my current project as far as taking it apart to move.  When I get a bit farther along, I have a few friends who said they'll help move stuff and I will find out if they meant it.
Lots of lettuce and other greens from the garden, strawberries are almost done, and raspberries will ripen soon, followed by cherries.  It's been a learning experience gardening in town instead of having a half acre to plant.


----------



## DJoksch (Jul 2, 2022)

Getting ready to play the 1812 overture and show tunes  for the 4th.  I’m also spending some quality time with mill gib adjustment and back lash.  I was told that the speedometer in the Tollycraft has priority over the mill.


----------



## lee webster (Jul 2, 2022)

A bit of a wierd day so far. A friend phoned to say she probably had covid and wondered if she could have passed it on to me when I cleaned out her blocked guttering the day before. I was supposed to mow her grass today, but after the rain we had last night I didn't think that would happen, so I decided to re-arrange my utility room to accomodate my new resin printer and wash & cure machine. After I had done this I started to feel ill. Thinking it might be covid, I phoned my friend to say I would mow the grass after all. If it was covid I would be grounded for at least 5 days. Grass mown I came home and crashed out on the settee for a couple of hours. Woke up feeling a lot better! Could it be "sympathy" covid syptoms, or could I have just pushed myself sorting out the utility room? I did lift a very heavy tumble drier down off a worktop to its new home under the worktop. Had an awfull dinner which made me feel bad again. I think this is what getting old is all about.


----------



## william_b_noble (Jul 2, 2022)

yeah, agree, "weird day" - came out in the morning, someone had broken the door lock on my old Suburban with a hammer, then pried and hammered at the ignition for a while before giving up, called police, they came by and took report, fixed door tumbler, collected the pieces of plastic to reglue, verified ignition switch and lock are OK, then worked on some legal documents (I hate that stuff), and then disassembled and cleaned this (the green one), tomorrow to decide on a final color and repaint -- raise your hands, do I have the only one of these?  (raise both hands and cheer if you have one too, one hand, no cheer if you know what it is) - tiny hint , you can read the company name and location on the first image, and yes, it is useful for model making.  For tomorrow, work on daughter's 944, paint and reassemble thing in picture


----------



## Robsmith (Jul 3, 2022)

Today I have been fitting door tracks to my new Workshop / Garage.  The builder can't do it, it's too hard.    Sadly I engaged a company that is incompetent and crooked.   With the natural disasters in Australia lately . Builders have an abundance of work so they can pick and choose what they would like to do.   Once I mentioned a garage they all said it wasn't worth their effort.  Eventually I found a "builder" that said yes.  He belongs to a global company  Smith & Sons .    His prices were a little higher than the normal but when you're desperate you accept the extra cost to have a new workshop built in 5 weeks.  Excitement ensued.   Now it has been 10 Months and the garage is still uninhabitable.   I have approached all the government authorities regarding poor and incompetent work and the builder has responded to them with lies which each department accepted.   The contract made up by the Master Builders Association protects this crooked builder so I'm stuck with him.  He is constantly trying to cut material costs and labor hire to save his profit margin. ( fixed price contract ) So far it has cost him more each time he tries to save a buck.  He's an idiot.    I'm only putting this whinge on here to let everyone know to AVOID  Smith & Sons at all costs.  If you think I'm being a bit dramatic. There's an actual site on Facebook called ... "Victims of Smith & Sons."   The pic is of some of his handiwork which I have  replaced.  I had actually cut the concrete earlier for him to run the pipe.


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 3, 2022)

DJoksch said:


> Getting ready to play the 1812 overture and show tunes  for the 4th.  I’m also spending some quality time with mill gib adjustment and back lash.


Tchaikovsky   (spell check and I both struggle  with that one!) Music about the Tsars troups and the little French General's mob having a war? On the 4th July?
Good music, but is there an historical connection?
I hope you get some time for Bra hms and Lisdt? (More spell check nightmares!).
K2


----------



## lee webster (Jul 3, 2022)

Another good day in the garden. I moved a water butt to its new home, and filled it from the other water butt which I will move at a later date. Walked up to the local shop, quarter of a mile there, quarter of a mile back. Nice. Dugout some enormous weeds from my soon to be veg patch. Then I sat in the garden for a while watching a visiting cat drinking from the pond I dug out two weeks ago and filled using water butt one above. It is downhill in my garden so I just used a hosepipe and let gravity do the job. Then to cap my working day, I watched a sparrow taking a bath in my new pond. Monday I will mow the lawn. A pity really, as I sat watching the sparrow I heard and saw dozens of bees flitting from flower to flower in the lawn. I will make sure they have gone home for tea before using my mower, a battery one that will easily mow a 50 foot by 50 foot lawn with charge to spare. Amazing thing.


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 3, 2022)

Today, I try to make cast iron piston for glass cylinder. Wrong piston of another project, just redo the outside diameter
  The inner diameter of the cylinder is not good, there is very little compression, it is only for testing ..


----------



## DJoksch (Jul 3, 2022)

I agree.  People should read the music back stories.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jul 3, 2022)

Today I have 14 quarts of bread & buttle pickles.  14 more quarts to do.  I planted 80 cucumber plants to speed this project along.  61 lbs of potatoes were dug up 4 weeks go.  380 onions pulled up 2 weeks ago, 82 garlic pulled up 3 weeks ago.  Cantaloupes should be ripe very soon.  3 more ripe tomatoes today.  We are not canning tomatoes this year we have 14 quarts left from last year.  I picked 1/2 gallon of blackberries.


----------



## DJoksch (Jul 3, 2022)

Spent the day cleaning and adjusting the mill.


----------



## ccolby (Jul 3, 2022)

william_b_noble said:


> yeah, agree, "weird day" - came out in the morning, someone had broken the door lock on my old Suburban with a hammer, then pried and hammered at the ignition for a while before giving up, called police, they came by and took report, fixed door tumbler, collected the pieces of plastic to reglue, verified ignition switch and lock are OK, then worked on some legal documents (I hate that stuff), and then disassembled and cleaned this (the green one), tomorrow to decide on a final color and repaint -- raise your hands, do I have the only one of these?  (raise both hands and cheer if you have one too, one hand, no cheer if you know what it is) - tiny hint , you can read the company name and location on the first image, and yes, it is useful for model making.  For tomorrow, work on daughter's 944, paint and reassemble thing in picture


I have one of these Perkins spring winders also.  I've yet to try to use it as I do most of my spring winding on the lathe.  I don't have a very large complement of accessories for it and it seems like it will be fussy to set up as you are winding the spring in mid-air, not around a mandrel.

  I have a 18" lathe driven by a three-phase motor, in turn powered by a VFD.  The spindle speed can be as slow as 2 rpm which is perfect for winding short springs with closed end-coils.


----------



## Richard Hed (Jul 3, 2022)

Rocket Man said:


> Today I have 14 quarts of bread & buttle pickles.  14 more quarts to do.  I planted 80 cucumber plants to speed this project along.  61 lbs of potatoes were dug up 4 weeks go.  380 onions pulled up 2 weeks ago, 82 garlic pulled up 3 weeks ago.  Cantaloupes should be ripe very soon.  3 more ripe tomatoes today.  We are not canning tomatoes this year we have 14 quarts left from last year.  I picked 1/2 gallon of blackberries.


yOU need to plant more garlic next year.


----------



## Ghosty (Jul 4, 2022)

Hi All,
Just trying to stay dry, had 260mm of rain in the last 3 days, that's over 10" for all you imperial people.
Keep well all,
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 4, 2022)

Ghosty said:


> Hi All,
> Just trying to stay dry, had 260mm of rain in the last 3 days, that's over 10" for all you imperial people.
> Keep well all,
> Cheers
> Andrew


And I thought it was all "Sunshine, barbeques and beer" down-under?
K2


----------



## Jeffro (Jul 4, 2022)

Ghosty said:


> Hi All,
> Just trying to stay dry, had 260mm of rain in the last 3 days, that's over 10" for all you imperial people.
> Keep well all,
> Cheers
> Andrew


Only had 151mm in my part of Sydney, but looks like being a wet night again. So sad for all the people under water AGAIN this year around Sydney.


----------



## Ghosty (Jul 4, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> And I thought it was all "Sunshine, barbeques and beer" down-under?
> K2


It's just been a wet year, so far this year.



Jeffro said:


> Only had 151mm in my part of Sydney, but looks like being a wet night again. So sad for all the people under water AGAIN this year around Sydney.


Yep, and it's the same down the coast. It is sad that this is the 4 time this year they have had floods, but they all know that they live in flood plans.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 4, 2022)

Is that part of the reason for Australia having so many World class swimmers? 
In the UK I have seen radio controlled models of paddling ducks. Maybe someone in Oz has modelled a paddling platypus? Lots of cranks and levers to make that work?

"What I did today?" = add daft comments here...!

More seriously, is there no legislation anywhere advising people when they buy building land that they are on a flood plain? I am sure they would think again if they were aware, and end up paying the insurance premium as a result? In the UK, every house and insurance I have bought has come with a "subsidence" clause because of all the mine workings beneath! (It is true: England is "built on coal"!). Just like the UK health insurances that exclude ANY health claim resulting from an incident involving a motorcycle, but covers Cancer related problems, even though they are 10 times more likely than the motorcycle claims! You can only insure where someone thinks they can make a profit from another's problems. Insurers are just like bookies... They take their 20% while there are very few 'winners' and many 'losers' paying the dosh.
My 115 year old house is built on the side of a hill, where the land is sliding down-hill (who would have thought that!) and the house has 50-year-old cracks as the foundations have moved. And it is over mine workings....  So I took the gamble that it would last another 50 years before it falls down... I.E. outlast me! May be inconvenient if it falls down, if while I am asleep in bed, but one has to know the risks of living and insure what they can afford, and hope the rest doesn't  happen. So "Sorry to hear of the floods and people dramas", but should some of that be expected? - And options pre-planned? I recall it was written in a parable in the bible advising you take care where you build your home. So not a new problem.
And Noah built a boat.... (but he had divine warning of flooding).
K2


----------



## william_b_noble (Jul 4, 2022)

ccolby said:


> I have one of these Perkins spring winders also.  I've yet to try to use it as I do most of my spring winding on the lathe.  I don't have a very large complement of accessories for it and it seems like it will be fussy to set up as you are winding the spring in mid-air, not around a mandrel.
> 
> I have a 18" lathe driven by a three-phase motor, in turn powered by a VFD.  The spindle speed can be as slow as 2 rpm which is perfect for winding short springs with closed end-coils.


actually, that Perkins unit does what all commercial spring winders do - with a mandrel you have to calculate spring back, and you don't know what you got til you're done, with the coil winders, you can measure a turn as it comes out and know that all the rest will be identical.


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 5, 2022)

Hi William, I did figure out it was a spring winder - never having met one before, but I have seen various bending machines in industry. (I'll take a tick from Teacher for that!). 
And knowing nothing of spring winding, I presume that with controlled variation of the setting of coil diameter you can make complex "varying  rate" springs? Or tapered springs? (Maybe I presume too much?).
I "imagine" that using a mandrel means you get multiple parts the same, so if one is right then the rest will be... But that also applies to any setting of the Perkins winders? So what could be the advantages of a Mandrel? (I have never wound a spring, just distorted many good ones!).
K2


----------



## william_b_noble (Jul 5, 2022)

there's a ton of videos and also more technical books than I can read with formulae for making springs of all types - mandrels seem to be used only for very heavy wire (like 1 cm diameter or larger) where the wire is heated red hot, formed on the mandrel and then quenched and heat treated, bead blasted, plated and painted.  for the coily springs we see in daily life, they are done in free air


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 6, 2022)

Thanks William, A process that I have not experienced before. (I simply buy springs, or a length of spring and chop it to the length I need).
Maybe a "tutorial video" would be of interest so some others in this forum? I would find it interesting.
K2


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 6, 2022)

Ghosty, I was saddened to hear news reports of the weather disasters being experienced in the people in the Sydney area. Really tough when the "hundred year weather events" actually happen as predicted... despite human endeavours. Maybe we should remember "the planet" is bigger and more powerful than Mankind!
K2


----------



## ajoeiam (Jul 6, 2022)

(tongue firmly in cheek)

No - --that can't be true - - - - global warming you know!

(that's though back in 1100 Lief the Lucky found grapes in Labrador Canada and there haven't been any there much since and still aren't - - - - but then of course - - - what do I know - - - - I'm just supposed to be a sheeple!!!!!)


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 6, 2022)

OK. I was repeating what the Press decided was happening... "Rainfall at the level of the worst records in 100 years. - Twice, in 1 year". Well, maybe if they had more than 120 years of records...(??). All down to reporting the "most dramatic" interpretation of statistics, so they can make a story that sells?
K2


----------



## Toymaker (Jul 6, 2022)

Some 5mm OD aluminum tube, I ordered via eBay weeks ago, finally arrived so I was back in my tiny shop today making a cooling spray ring for my Freon turbine project.  Liquid Freon is pumped into the spray ring and the mist is directed at the exhaust "steam" as it exits the final turbine stage, helping to quickly cool and condense the gaseous Freon.  I used the flux cored aluminum braze I mentioned in the topic on which braze to use; the residual flux is the whitish-grey color on the tube and aluminum block.


----------



## Jim Woodworth (Jul 7, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> OK. I was repeating what the Press decided was happening... "Rainfall at the level of the worst records in 100 years. - Twice, in 1 year". Well, maybe if they had more than 120 years of records...(??). All down to reporting the "most dramatic" interpretation of statistics, so they can make a story that sells?
> K2


Story that sells, yes you can make statistics appear to say what ever your goal is at "story" level interpretations. For example how can ALL the bigger manufacturers have the top selling truck ? Well one could count every truck sold for the last 50 years ( rusting behind a barn doesn't matter) another could count every truck sold last week when a large fleet owner placed their order. Both above could be true without even bending the facts but maybe NOT telling you ALL of the pertinent data. Seems like a story that sells is might be more important than the"whole story" nowadays.
J


----------



## Shelton (Jul 7, 2022)

I know this is just not building, but I caught this photo of the sky last evening.   It was from a parking lot as I was doing errands.


----------



## RonGinger (Jul 7, 2022)

I have been building a railroad coach. This is a replica, as accurate as we can make it, of the firs coach owned by the WW&F Ry,  in 1894. There were two coaches, we have one still in service but the other was scrapped in the 1950's. We  have been working on this for a couple years now, have maybe 2 more. There are 3 of  us working on this a couple days a week, with other volunteers occasionally helping.

google photo


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 7, 2022)

william_b_noble said:


> yeah, agree, "weird day" - came out in the morning, someone had broken the door lock on my old Suburban with a hammer, then pried and hammered at the ignition for a while before giving up, called police, they came by and took report, fixed door tumbler, collected the pieces of plastic to reglue, verified ignition switch and lock are OK, then worked on some legal documents (I hate that stuff), and then disassembled and cleaned this (the green one), tomorrow to decide on a final color and repaint -- raise your hands, do I have the only one of these?  (raise both hands and cheer if you have one too, one hand, no cheer if you know what it is) - tiny hint , you can read the company name and location on the first image, and yes, it is useful for model making.  For tomorrow, work on daughter's 944, paint and reassemble thing in picture


ii have  been re learning   solid works one hour a day. Some days it’s just finding an icon  but it coming back .  This version is several ahead of where I left off at retirement.   We are goingvto attempt to hook up my desktop computer monitor so I have a larger scree. I was going to use a tv but the refresh rate is probably too slow.   Anyway I hope Friday to get this hooked up .   Otherwise just the same day to day stuff. Going to a memorial fri afternoon for a race guy that passed away about a year ago. . 
One of my younger sons lives in Chicago they were in a coffee shop about two blocks away from the big shooting . He said people are running an screaming all around them  glad he I ok . I was worried as I knew he lived near there.   
Also working on the heli coils is for retreading some steamer parts.  I had to take some of the engine apart to fix the threads. Just getting it back together today.and tomorrow.  It’s pretty warm… about 92 deg today  almost no wind.  Doc visit in a few minutes. I like these in home visits. It’s just like the old days.


----------



## william_b_noble (Jul 7, 2022)

never use a television for a computer monitor unless it is designed for that purpose.  I could offer a long explanation, but I won't.


----------



## Nikhil Bhale (Jul 8, 2022)

Just came home a few days back after working in offshore oil field for 2 months. Now planning to get booster shot for COVID.
Have few "projects", some half complete some still in my mind. Working on Solid toolpost mount for lathe and Rider Ericson hot air engine, still thinking about QCTP for lathe, Van der Graf generator etc

Regards
Nikhil


----------



## ajoeiam (Jul 8, 2022)

This has been an eclectic mix of responses. 

Hopefully not too frustrating for those not interested - - - - 
(For those into gardening - - - ) 

I've been trying to find a forum like this one for gardening - - - - no luck yet - - - - and I'm more a 'northern (grin) gardener - - - - any suggestions?


----------



## ShopShoe (Jul 8, 2022)

ajoeiam,

I'm not a gardener, but my wife and I are trying to grow some vegetables and flowers in our yard. My Dad was a great gardener all his life and he was a member of some garden clubs in his town.

I tried Googling variations of "Minnesota ... Garden .... Forum" and found some forums sponsored by clubs in your state. You might have some luck doing that. My Dad's gardening friends were a friendly bunch. There's probably also some information available if your state has an Ag extension system.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Toymaker (Jul 8, 2022)

Shelton said:


> I know this is just not building, but I caught this photo of the sky last evening.   It was from a parking lot as I was doing errands.
> 
> View attachment 137794



This sunset photo was taken today in Phuket (pronounced: Poo-ket), Thailand.  Maybe caused by some interesting pollution circling the planet    Whatever the cause, they're both beautiful sunsets.


----------



## RM-MN (Jul 8, 2022)

ajoeiam said:


> This has been an eclectic mix of responses.
> 
> Hopefully not too frustrating for those not interested - - - -
> (For those into gardening - - - )
> ...



Move south?  I too am a northern Minnesota guy.  I and my wife have planted tomatoes, beans, peas, lettuce, and radishes.  My wife asked me to build a raised bed last year and she really enjoyed the vegetables grown and the fact that the raised bed was waist high so she didn't have to bend down to pick beans.


----------



## Shelton (Jul 8, 2022)

@Toymaker - that is a stunning photo.


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 8, 2022)

Jim Woodworth said:


> Story that sells, yes you can make statistics appear to say what ever your goal is at "story" level interpretations. For example how can ALL the bigger manufacturers have the top selling truck ? Well one could count every truck sold for the last 50 years ( rusting behind a barn doesn't matter) another could count every truck sold last week when a large fleet owner placed their order. Both above could be true without even bending the facts but maybe NOT telling you ALL of the pertinent data. Seems like a story that sells is might be more important than the"whole story" nowadays.
> J


we went to a memorial barbecue and car show. Lots of unusual cars and trucks. For the real old timers there was an original Ardun flat head. These are hemi heads that were special made just for the flat head Ford engines only about 2000, sets were ever made most went on Ford dump trucks as they made a lot more power than the flat head. Many of these went into car racing  I’ve only seen one other set. This car dates back to mid 50’s drag racing . It’s completely restored as street rod ‘32 Ford coupe . I remember the young mans dad. With yhecoriginal car.


----------



## animal12 (Jul 8, 2022)

I've always been amazed just how much punishment those old 239's could take for a motor with only 3 main bearings . Those Flatheads done right are one of the sexiest motors out there .
animal


----------



## Nikhil Bhale (Jul 9, 2022)

This is a sunset photo I took during my last time offshore. One advantage of working offshore is you get to enjoy good sunrise and sunset. Also the air is fresh with little pollution.


----------



## ajoeiam (Jul 9, 2022)

Nikhil Bhale said:


> This is a sunset photo I took during my last time offshore. One advantage of working offshore is you get to enjoy good sunrise and sunset. Also the air is fresh with little pollution.




I've got no neat pics but if you want sunsets AND sunrises - - - why not come visit the northern prairies.

There is beauty and to spare - - - - clouds. storms, sunrises sunsets (and work!).


----------



## stanstocker (Jul 9, 2022)

william_b_noble said:


> never use a television for a computer monitor unless it is designed for that purpose.  I could offer a long explanation, but I won't.


Greetings,

I have to say that most modern 4K flat screens work quite nicely with computers. Text isn't quite as sharp as on my 4K 32 inch and 29 inch true monitors, but it's perfectly legible on my 42 and 52 inch flat screens, which have computers / android TV sorts of devices hooked up.  A big benefit is that as aging eyes deteriorate a bit, a big screen can be used in a high resolution but with a large text and icon size.  To have a 42 inch display for under $300 makes life a lot better and easier for folks who already have glasses as thick as a telescope objective.

If you need calibrated IPS display curves and such TVs are a non starter, but for watching youtube and doing casual browsing and email they work pretty well.  I should try using something like LibreCAD on one of the large screens.  I doubt the results will be as satisfactory as on a real monitor, but a lot of the "real" monitors sold these days are either full HD only as the focus is on gamers so response time is more important than getting to 4K, or have fairly lousy appearance until you get into higher end and higher cost monitors.  My 4K 42 inch Samsung TV has sharper and better image quality than my several year old LG 32 inch full HD monitor, and it cost about the same this year as the LG monitor cost five years ago.  It cost less than my 32 inch 4K true monitor.

Alibre on my laptop while travelling is perfectly usable on even most hotel room large screens, when travelling there is always a long HDMI cable in the bag.  It's not high end monitor perfect, but it's perfectly usable without excess eyestrain or headaches.  Probably not good enough for hours of work, but the current consumer grade 4K tv's are far better than the computer monitors most of us used for many years, and far better than the 1080p monitors Dell and HP bundled in their everything you need boxes.  It's really quite pleasing to be able to get such a large and good display considering what we were paying for MAG, Viewsonic, and NEC monitors back in the old CRT days 

An old TV using a VGA jack will probably not be very pleasing, but a current 4K large screen using HDMI may be completely suitable for most people.  The biggest issue with current TV's is that they are too darn big for using on a normal desktop at normal viewing distances while also using a keyboard in a conventional "desktop" sort of set up.

Cheers,
Stan


----------



## stanstocker (Jul 9, 2022)

What I'm doing today:

Trying to resurrect an old Wanhao duplicator I3 plus.  Why?  Heck if I know, I have an Ender3V2 that will always be a better printer.  Guess it just bothers me to toss something that almost works, or maybe polishing things not meant to be polished is a sign I'm channeling Don Quixote.

Going through a lifetime collection of pliers, screwdrivers, tweezers, all the odds and ends of hand tools that accumulate in a lifetime of electronics and then clock repair and restoration.  Have dupes and triplicates of many things as it was easier to have a tool set for house calls and another set for the shop.  Time to put them all in good clean order, get some organization going between the shop buildings, and toss the old diagonal cutters with chewed up edges.

Writing here rather than walking the 500 feet to the shop as it's raining and I might melt...

Cheers,
Stan


----------



## Toymaker (Jul 9, 2022)

stanstocker said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have to say that most modern 4K flat screens work quite nicely..... <snip>
> 
> ...



I could almost toast marshmallows over the old Viewsonic monitor I had many years ago; great monitor for it's time, but truly an antique compared to todays HD monitors and HDTVs.


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 10, 2022)

Toymaker said:


> I used the flux cored aluminum braze I mentioned in the topic on which braze to use; the residual flux is the whitish-grey color on the tube and aluminum block.
> View attachment 137742
> View attachment 137743


To clean off some very hard ceramic flux residue I use for Silver soldering or brazing of Stainless steel it says on the container to use "Caustic soda solution". Of course this will dissolve aluminium, but maybe if you use a diluted caustic solution and soaked COLD for a long period that would loosed the flux without much damage to the aluminium? I find 2 to 4 days of soaking that flux in Washing powder (for washing your clothes) will make it loose enough I can scrape it off easily with a sharp point or knife. It just flakes off.
K2


----------



## ajoeiam (Jul 10, 2022)

Toymaker said:


> I could almost toast marshmallows over the old Viewsonic monitor I had many years ago; great monitor for it's time, but truly an antique compared to todays HD monitors and HDTVs.


Hmmmmmmmmmmm - - - fascinating - - - - in the next room there sits a Viewsonic P815-4 monitor that has been the monitor for my wife's system since circa 2012 - - - its the sharpest display in the house - - -yet! I have 4 1920x1080s and a 4k display on my system and love the screen real estate but for sharpness - - - that old girl that I bought in 1999 is still the best. Most efficient or using the least amount of space - - - - smile - - -not at all - - - but then perhaps you were not referring to such a monitor. LCD is ok but I've got one of mine that is showing some 'ghosting' on occasion and at only 12 - - - - - that's not good enough in my books. Not trying to say that the older technology was 'wonderful' but it sure wasn't garbage either.


----------



## Toymaker (Jul 10, 2022)

ajoeiam said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm - - - fascinating - - - - in the next room there sits a Viewsonic P815-4 monitor that has been the monitor for my wife's system since circa 2012 - - - its the sharpest display in the house - - -yet! I have 4 1920x1080s and a 4k display on my system and love the screen real estate but for sharpness - - - that old girl that I bought in 1999 is still the best. Most efficient or using the least amount of space - - - - smile - - -not at all - - - but then perhaps you were not referring to such a monitor. LCD is ok but I've got one of mine that is showing some 'ghosting' on occasion and at only 12 - - - - - that's not good enough in my books. Not trying to say that the older technology was 'wonderful' but it sure wasn't garbage either.



I bought my Viewsonic back in the 1990s,....exactly when I cant say.  Mine quit working years ago and was taken to the local electronics recycling center.  I never had the opportunity to do a side-by-side comparison between my Viewsonic and a modern LCD or OLED screen so I'll have to take your word that your old Viewsonic provides sharper pictures.  But seriously, I used to set my coffee on top that monitor as it was great at keeping my morning coffee quite warm until I finished it.


----------



## Toymaker (Jul 10, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> To clean off some very hard ceramic flux residue I use for Silver soldering or brazing of Stainless steel it says on the container to use "Caustic soda solution". Of course this will dissolve aluminium, but maybe if you use a diluted caustic solution and soaked COLD for a long period that would loosed the flux without much damage to the aluminium? I find 2 to 4 days of soaking that flux in Washing powder (for washing your clothes) will make it loose enough I can scrape it off easily with a sharp point or knife. It just flakes off.
> K2



Thanks for the idea Steamchick,...but I'll need to try your idea on a piece of scrap first to see how well it works.  I'm quite concerned that the sodium hydroxide, no matter how diluted, will attack the aluminum part.


----------



## lee webster (Jul 10, 2022)

I have no idea if this will remove flux residue, but it's cheap and worth a try. I had some very green and corroded battery terminals, lots of nasty looking white "fluff" growing all over them. I had recently bought a spray bottle of white vinegar to clean some surfaces with, so I sprayed the terminals with that and was going to leave it soaking for a while. All the corrosion and gunk dissolved, it took a few seconds. It might work on flux. I don't think there is much difference between white and brown vinegar.


----------



## lee webster (Jul 10, 2022)

Cleaning, cleaning, and more cleaning. I have one of my sisters and her husband coming to stay in ten days. I have to keep the house clean for ten days. What could go wrong? Perhaps I should move out for nine days?


----------



## ajoeiam (Jul 11, 2022)

lee webster said:


> Cleaning, cleaning, and more cleaning. I have one of my sisters and her husband coming to stay in ten days. I have to keep the house clean for ten days. What could go wrong? Perhaps I should move out for nine days?



LOL - - - - I can understand that feeling - - - - but methinks its a rather drastic solution - - - and then - - -if its not clean enough for them - - - well they are quite capable of changing the most egregious themselves I would think and if not - - - they are welcome to stay elsewhere. 

My idea has been that I'm visiting a person/family - - - - if they are comfortable - - - well I will also try to be comfortable in their space. 
If its real bad I have the option of finding other accommodations or at the very least 'helping' in the changes.


----------



## lee webster (Jul 11, 2022)

ajoeiam said:


> LOL - - - - I can understand that feeling - - - - but methinks its a rather drastic solution - - - and then - - -if its not clean enough for them - - - well they are quite capable of changing the most egregious themselves I would think and if not - - - they are welcome to stay elsewhere.
> 
> My idea has been that I'm visiting a person/family - - - - if they are comfortable - - - well I will also try to be comfortable in their space.
> If its real bad I have the option of finding other accommodations or at the very least 'helping' in the changes.


I have one thing in my favour. I am the eldest in the family, so I am in charge.


----------



## ChazzC (Jul 12, 2022)

lee webster said:


> I have one thing in my favour. I am the eldest in the family, so I am in charge.


Sure, keep telling yourself that . . .


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 12, 2022)

Fueling the generator. Tree fell into the lines yesterday at 5pm. I have been running the genny 2 hours on and 2 hours off to keep the water hot and the food cold. It's 8am and the tree company just showed up to clear the tree so the troops can replace the pole and transformer.


----------



## mayhugh1 (Jul 12, 2022)

My shop time has been limited to SolidWorks modeling lately while trying to stay cool. Here in Texas the temperatures have been above 100F since May with little or no rain. For the last month, temps have been 105F with little relief at night. As I write this we're at 108F. I have a couple thru-the wall heating/cooling units in my shop but their efficiency is poor, and the shop runs a constant 85F - 90F which is too hot to run any machines and nearly too hot for me. For no good reason that I won't get into here, a few influential people saw to it that Texas has its own power grid which is currently teetering on disaster. - Terry


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 12, 2022)

Shelton said:


> I saw that there use to be a fun thread like this, and maybe it would be fun to have it again.
> I wasn’t going to reply as I’m in a sour mood. . I wanted to open a net thread but I’ll just blow off steam to day .
> 
> So as some know I’m getting old and worn out I don’t see well among others things
> ...





ajoeiam said:


> LOL - - - - I can understand that feeling - - - - but methinks its a rather drastic solution - - - and then - - -if its not clean enough for them - - - well they are quite capable of changing the most egregious themselves I would think and if not - - - they are welcome to stay elsewhere.
> 
> My idea has been that I'm visiting a person/family - - - - if they are comfortable - - - well I will also try to be comfortable in their space.
> If its real bad I have the option of finding other accommodations or at the very least 'helping' in the changes.


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 13, 2022)

ChazzC said:


> Sure, keep telling yourself that . . .





mayhugh1 said:


> My shop time has been limited to SolidWorks modeling lately while trying to stay cool. Here in Texas the
> 
> It’s cooler here in minn.  I don’t see well so my regular SW  has sat a while I just had xfinity hook the lap top to the bigger Tv  I can now see icons and fly outs much better. I’ve been devoting at least an hour a day poortudyingi haven a poor tutorial book book but at least it’s something
> My lap top is quite powerful as it was a gaming toy. For my late son   I don’t know how much is on the system my son did not like the help section and did not really understand the tool box. I’ve already had issues. Most questions I can get some help on line  from engineering forums.  Most modeling for now will be easier. As it’s not too complicated . I see he saved a variable car stabilizer that I made years ago also I think the reverse transmission for his off road buggy is there.  transmission is there and a variable ignition bracket for model
> ...


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 14, 2022)

Strange how the planet works... It has been hot here - 23 degrees is the hottest I have noted in the last umpteen years... - that was a week ago, when "Britain" (The London bit that is) had a small heat wave in the HIGH 20s C!" We are told the Capital may get to 35~39 this weekend - 39C is a rare high here... and 350miles north it may get to 23C again, but I doubt it. The North Sea with Arctic currents headed south does nothing to alleviate my heating bill, just make it grow... But it is pleasant outside in the sun.... Why to Brits like to talk about the weather, when it is one of the easiest places on the planet to live? -5C is VERY low, +35C very rare! Maybe we are jealous of your more extreme weather in the US of A and other climes?
Yesterday, the timing chain tensioner slippers went AWOL on the car... engine out job, so not for my facilities... (needs a 4-post lift to drop the engine). BIG bucks!
So today, lots of phone calls.

K2


----------



## Toymaker (Jul 14, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> Strange how the planet works... It has been hot here - 23 degrees is the hottest I have noted in the last umpteen years... - that was a week ago, when "Britain" (The London bit that is) had a small heat wave in the HIGH 20s C!" We are told the Capital may get to 35~39 this weekend - 39C is a rare high here... and 350miles north it may get to 23C again, but I doubt it. The North Sea with Arctic currents headed south does nothing to alleviate my heating bill, just make it grow... But it is pleasant outside in the sun.... Why to Brits like to talk about the weather, when it is one of the easiest places on the planet to live? -5C is VERY low, +35C very rare! Maybe we are jealous of your more extreme weather in the US of A and other climes?
> Yesterday, the timing chain tensioner slippers went AWOL on the car... engine out job, so not for my facilities... (needs a 4-post lift to drop the engine). BIG bucks!
> So today, lots of phone calls.
> 
> K2


Global warming is making it much harder to forecast the weather.  I've read conflicting reports on the impact of global warming on Ireland, the UK, and much of western Europe.  Most studies are predicting hotter climates at least in the short term, but those studies that include the warming effect of the Atlantic Gulf Stream are seeing signs that this system is slowing down, and may break down completely.  Given that the UK's latitude is the same as much of Canada, if the Gulf Stream stops washing the UK in warm waters, temperatures will drop and rainfall will decrease.
Gulf Stream Study


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 14, 2022)

I know the gulf stream washes the West and South coasts, and a bit of North Coast. But the East coast (where I live) has an Arctic current. The reason Britain gets both cold ocean and warm ocean fish off--shore. Though in summer, for a couple of months the warm water washes up the East cosst towards where I live. 
The prevailing Westerly wind here is negated by on-shore cold sea breezes during hot summer afternoons. A 5deg. C. (10deg F.) change often happens within 1 hour mid-afternoon. You can feel it when driving to the coast on a motorcycle! And see the fog rolling in...
K2


----------



## Toymaker (Jul 14, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> I know the gulf stream washes the West and South coasts, and a bit of North Coast. But the East coast (where I live) has an Arctic current. The reason Britain gets both cold ocean and warm ocean fish off--shore. Though in summer, for a couple of months the warm water washes up the East cosst towards where I live.
> The prevailing Westerly wind here is negated by on-shore cold sea breezes during hot summer afternoons. A 5deg. C. (10deg F.) change often happens within 1 hour mid-afternoon. You can feel it when driving to the coast on a motorcycle! And see the fog rolling in...
> K2



The coastal area of Thailand where I live experiences a similar micro-climate effect due to the ocean's thermal heat sink effect.  Daily highs here in Rayong seldom go much over 35C, with 32C being much more typical; drive just 10 kilometers inland and temps will go up 4 or 5 degrees C.  While it's common for central and northern Thailand to go over 40C during the summer months, the southern regions of Thailand, which are all coastal, benefit from the cooling effect of the breezes blowing over the relatively cooler ocean waters.  Of course, Thailand is a tropical climate, so our temps never go below 18C.  

BTW, good luck with your cars timing chain issues.


----------



## Dragondark (Jul 14, 2022)

Here where I live I'm watching the Washburn fire about 27 miles away as it works its way through Yosemite National Park. Temp is a bit lower today at 105'F, humidity at 22%. No air conditioning, just plenty of water. 

Model Engine related, just finished high-res scans of my original Morton M-5 papers in case I do something dumb to the originals. Still working on getting my vertical mill moved up to my new shop.


----------



## DJoksch (Jul 14, 2022)

Using my lathe to make new headstock bearings for itself.  Just aligned the tail stock.  It’s much happier.  My wife says I have to paint it.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 14, 2022)

Listen to her. She sounds like a smart lady.


----------



## GreenTwin (Jul 14, 2022)

It has been very hot here for a few weeks, generally relatively high humidity (perhaps 71%), and temperatures often above 100F, even in the late afternoon.

It has become a battle to keep the front yard green.  I have a small front yard, but I like it green, so I water it.
My backyard is basically the Sahara Desert, but at least I don't have to mow it much.

People often comment on my videos "You should NEVER run a foundry at night ! ".
LOL, trying to run a foundry during the day around here would be fatal (a certain heat stroke).

It is hot enough standing next to an open 2,600 F furnace, but then adding multiple layers of leather, and direct sunlight, and one quickly finds out that daytime casting in the Mid-South would require some sort of cooled spacesuit.

And the direct sunlight makes it very difficult to observe whether the furnace and burner are operating correctly, and difficult to see what is happening inside of the crucible.

Opening the minivan on these hot days is an interesting experience.
I have heard that the interior of a car can reach 160F.  I would suspect even higher on a really hot day.
The proceedure here is to open both side doors on the van, open the windows, and then drive down the street in an attempt to blow out the 160 F air.

You can actually drive my van with the doors open, but there is some beeping that goes on, to remind you that perhaps this is not safe.
I have seen plenty of Jeeps without doors, not to say that is safe either.

My utility bill is going up exponentially (like everything else).
What was a few years ago an average of about $175.00 per month has now topped $600.00 this month.
At this rate digging an underground bunker is beginning to look pretty attractive and perhaps necessary for economic reasons, such as solvency.
There is a reason primitive people often lived in caves; it was not so freaking hot, nor cold.

.


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 14, 2022)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Listen to her. She sounds like a smart lady.


Well cfinity came out right on time my system is working fine. I showed what I wanted and he sai all we need is HDMI cord so he went it to truck and got one plugged it in and everything worked the laptop now displays on the much bigger TV screen I’m moving a little furniture around so I can sit in comfort and begin reading learning SW. IT DISPLAYS JUST AS I WANTED. I CAN SEE THEBICONS AND FLY OUTS MUCH BETTER . My son has an even bigger TV that I can have if I want so far I see it as a liability he has a giant one that he built a rolling stand for . We could do that but at this point it might be over kill. I need to add some treason service. Have not made up
My mind yet . He also said I get an adaptor for my iPad and iPhone . I don’t see a use for that yet but it is there if I want. This too is supposed to be a plug and play  thing . So I’m just now restarting the learning experience the size disparity made learning useless  I only need the lap top for its keyboard and I need a better mouse area. The lap top finger pad is uncomfortable for me at this point . I never liked it at meeting demos while I was working either.   So I’m goingvto create some models from my steam engine that would have saved a lot of frustration . I’ve made some sketches of what I want so I just have to enumerate them and build an assembly model. I may go back to my boiler but the guys here have made me a bit gun shy . It’s much more complicated than it looks . I have a bunch of sub projects once I make the steamer corrections.  I have to make drawing sheets but that looks like a lot of work is already done there . I haven’t opened them yet but I see some of my old work still there.  Most ofvthe current modeling will be various cylindrical items with shaft collar mods incorporated   I cut some balsa piece so I can make a real working model mostly just to have in hand. I have handfuls of shaft collars and couplings  too. I saved and washed out a number of plastic lunch meal dishes that I use for loose parts. It’s nice to have catch all things for this I’ll have a special drill tap and die one shortly 

I had to take one eccentric apart so I could accurately measure it for modeling . I used blue loc tite on the screws. It really stuck then in. . At least I won’t have loose screws causing issues like before .  I have an ultra quiet air compressor that you can hardly hear run. It’s a real treat not having thunder under the table. I can get 135 psi if I want but I don’t need that now . This little engine will run on 30_40 psi just fine  and the capacity is near perfect . I imagine as I load the engine I may need a little more pressure buts there if I need it the nice thing is that I don’t have to use the expensive AN fittings however brass fittings are still not cheap lately .  So it’s looking better. I was happy that the oncology went well . I have a full scan coming in several months but he doc said he is not expecting any issues .  I haven’t even gained any weight .  

I think I’ll get to work  on my new computer set up . My son just said he has an even larger Tv that he is not using I’m goingvto see if there is scroll around thing available that would be good as I would not have to move furniture around that I like right where it is


----------



## WisJim (Jul 15, 2022)

The reports of temperatures are interesting, comparing degrees C and F makes it more so.   I'm in Wisconsin, USA, where we get cold winters (can be minus 40 on rare occasions) and summer can get over 100F (38C) and we have reached that a time or two this summer. If you can consider 23C (74F) to be hot, I am envious.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jul 15, 2022)

What have you been doing today covers an endless number of things.  I picked 12 ripe tomatoes, pulled up 29 onions 3" diameter, picked 41 cucumbers, picked 8 sweet green bell peppers, picked 9 RED color sweet bell peppers. Planted 1 row of potatoes.  Pulled up 90 ft long row of green bean plants then picked 20 lbs of green beans from plants.  I tilled the green bean row and planted 150 tomato seeds.  Time to rest for 20 minutes.  I chopped 3 piles of green bean plants into tiny pieces.


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 15, 2022)

WisJim said:


> ive got one interruption an INR blood test then I’m don for a while I’ll reassemble the  steamer make a couple measurement then jump on my SW re re learning
> 
> The reports of temperatures are interesting, comparing degrees C and F makes it more so.   I'm in Wisconsin, USA, where we get cold winters (can be minus 40 on rare occasions) and summer can get over 100F (38C) and we have reached that a time or two this summer. If you can consider 23C (74F) to be hot, I am envious.


 it’s 75 f outside right now on the way to 80+f pretty humid. I got a cool blanket hat works off evaporative cooling just drape it over me if it’s too hot in the house and direr low speed air from fan . It’s gets cool enough to be cold. My kitty just loves it she has her own but likes to share mine .  Nlooked st a very smal cnc mill and late unit. But I realy just can’t do chip making in my little hobby bed room  also been looking at 3 d printer . While they can be a bit stinky I could live with that . The things can print some good plastics now . Looked at metal printing but can’t afford that yet I could install at my sons shop but it’s 65 miles away so not easy to get to and with terrible gas prices a trip has to be worthwhile . With some internet trickery I could operate it from home and all the boys would need to do is prep the table and take finished parts off for final de  bur and cleaning . 

Still just a dream I think 

Byron


WisJim said:


> The reports of temperatures are interesting, comparing degrees C and F makes it more so.   I'm in Wisconsin, USA, where we get cold winters (can be minus 40 on rare occasions) and summer can get over 100F (38C) and we have reached that a time or two this summer. If you can consider 23C (74F) to be hot, I am envious.


----------



## Rocket Man (Jul 19, 2022)

Richard Hed said:


> yOU need to plant more garlic next year.



I had 82 garlic this year that is plenty.


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 20, 2022)

Yesterday Britain had the hottest recorded day: nearly 29 deg. C on my garden... (Shade). But Humidity is the real killer to activity in Britain (Like Florida). 40C in Greece is much easier than 30C here! 50C in Egypt in the Valley of Kings was a cooker when we visited some years ago. So I didn't do so much, just read some magazines on old motorcycles, and did some boiler calculations... 
Some days I just get to enjoy washing, ironing, and other "H"... while my missus has been having a replacement ball joint fitted in her upper suspension linkage.... Today my car gets a replacement timing chains and tensioninging kit. £££s! - Then the "H" becomes a Hospital check-up on the medicals after the ball joint was replaced... I'd rather pay (an Expert with a 4 post lift?) for the car than have to DIY that job, and fortunately the ball joint job on my dear lady only cost me £20 for parking fees for the whole job! THANKS to the NHS. >40 years of paying the "NHS Stamp" (tax) has made that a free one for her.
Off to do some more washing... the sun is out - a good drying day! (More steaming and ironing later?- then maybe shredding some branches I pruned a few days ago...?).
Enjoy your days...
K2


----------



## Richard Hed (Jul 20, 2022)

Rocket Man said:


> I had 82 garlic this year that is plenty.


That's only a couple month's supply for me.  Garlic in the soup.  Roasted garlic in the bread.  Garlic in the salad . . .


----------



## lee webster (Jul 20, 2022)

Today, like yesterday here in Cornwall (UK), has started cold and overcast. Yesterday morning we had a lot of rain which really helped top up my water butts. I spent 2o mins checking them out and making sure the greenhouse guttering wasn't blocked to get the full benifit of that lovely water. By half ten it was getting very hot indeed. Lets see what today brings.


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 20, 2022)

Lucky you Lee.
I have just had a call from my car dealer saying the noise from the timing chest area is not the timing chain, but the alternator bearing that has decided the Warranty period has expired. So £760 repair becomes £500... The car also needs another £3000 of work to bring it back to new! Should I smile?
K2


----------



## lee webster (Jul 20, 2022)

Steamchick,
I sympathise with your woes. I have a ten year old Citroen. It is going to get more expensive to repair each year. I am seriously considering selling it and using a 1933 Austin Seven for everyday transport. It is used to a hard life, my friend who owned it before me used it during her teaching years averaging 17,000 miles a year. The car must have at least 500,000 miles under its belt. It doesn't need road tax or MOT, exempt from both. Insurance is less than £200 a year and spares are readily available. It is very tempting! No heater or elec windows or power brakes or steering, do I need 'em?


----------



## Basil (Jul 20, 2022)

Starting to cool down here in the UK so I'm back on with finishing the balcony decking.


----------



## homemachinist (Jul 21, 2022)

I finally ended up finishing and installing the solid tool post mount for the lathe. I should've done this before, I can do roughing passes (S1214) on my bench lathe with 1-1.5mm doc without breaking a sweat.


----------



## ajoeiam (Jul 21, 2022)

homemachinist said:


> I finally ended up finishing and installing the solid tool post mount for the lathe. I should've done this before, I can do roughing passes (S1214) on my bench lathe with 1-1.5mm doc without breaking a sweat.


I think you would love a 6 mm doc !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 21, 2022)

Rocket Man said:


> I had 82 garlic this year that is plenty.


Are you over run by vampires? I thought this was not good for them.


----------



## stanstocker (Jul 21, 2022)

lee webster said:


> Steamchick,
> I sympathise with your woes. I have a ten year old Citroen. It is going to get more expensive to repair each year. I am seriously considering selling it and using a 1933 Austin Seven for everyday transport. It is used to a hard life, my friend who owned it before me used it during her teaching years averaging 17,000 miles a year. The car must have at least 500,000 miles under its belt. It doesn't need road tax or MOT, exempt from both. Insurance is less than £200 a year and spares are readily available. It is very tempting! No heater or elec windows or power brakes or steering, do I need 'em?


There's a lot to be said for having a beater.  Even if it only gets used in reasonably nice weather, the insurance is cheap, any taxes are cheap, and older stuff tends to be reasonably simple to maintain.  Our old full size pickup is mud fence ugly, but it's four wheel drive and can tow around 8000 pounds.  I smiled when seeing 17,000 miles a year described as a hard life, for a period my commute was almost 200 miles a day.

During a discussion of driving to one of the US model engineering shows distances of 600+ miles were fairly common.  An English gent posted that in England 200 miles is considered a long journey, in America people think 200 years is a long time.  I think it's fairly true and gives some interesting perspective.

Cheers,
Stan


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 21, 2022)

stanstocker said:


> here un UASA  200 miles a day is not at all unusual many cars especially older classics have 500k on them maybe 2nd or third rebuild  all operating costs are pretty cheap gas being the big driver now. Cost per mile of operation is the number to look at once the car is paid for operating cost per mile drops dramatically . Even my one ton dusky diesel costs pennies per mile 6 tires last 100k brakes and chassis maintenance is simple back yard stuff .
> Parts are pretty cheap and used parts are easy to find. Biggest issue is rust out . You can get new sheet metal really cheap   Door skins and body parts are easily purchased There's a lot to be said for having a beater.  Even if it only gets used in reasonably nice weather, the insurance is cheap, any taxes are cheap, and older stuff tends to be reasonably simple to maintain.  Our old full size pickup is mud fence ugly, but it's four wheel drive and can tow around 8000 pounds.  I smiled when seeing 17,000 miles a year described as a hard life, for a period my commute was almost 200 miles a day.
> 
> During a discussion of driving to one of the US model engineering shows distances of 600+ miles were fairly common.  An English gent posted that in England 200 miles is considered a long journey, in America people think 200 years is a long time.  I think it's fairly true and gives some interesting perspective. The truck is worth more today than when I got it 20 years ago . It can haul any RV on the market now.   20 mpg pulling 15k trailer is easy . I also have a 30 yr old restored el camino that can be a daily driver any time I choose cheap to insure and license no inspection required.
> ...


----------



## lee webster (Jul 21, 2022)

Stanstocker, I believe I am right in saying that nomatter where you are in the UK, you are no more than 80 miles from the nearest coast. Here in Cornwall a friend used to say that if he stood on his fence post he could see both sides of Cornwall. He might have been joking a bit!


----------



## swarf (Jul 21, 2022)

Gave my mill/drill and drill press, tooling a clean up and rub down with chain bar oil.


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 22, 2022)

Ran out of Ironing, so went and did a couple of hours shredding tree branches for compost... Next I have  a few cwt of soil to lose at the landfill site. And the rest of the 25ft high tree to prune to ground level, more shredding, logging, etc. And gutters to clean, then Ironing, and maybe some modelling sometime? Retirement? More like hard labour some days?
K2


----------



## homemachinist (Jul 22, 2022)

ajoeiam said:


> I think you would love a 6 mm doc !!!!!!!!!!!!


love to sure but not with the 150kg lathe and the 600w motor I'm using! I might be able to push it to 2mm but I suspect the motor will stall beyond that.


----------



## ajoeiam (Jul 22, 2022)

homemachinist said:


> love to sure but not with the 150kg lathe and the 600w motor I'm using! I might be able to push it to 2mm but I suspect the motor will stall beyond that.


Wasn't meaning for you to try it - - -lol - - -  just remember the chips from a vtl flying some 6 or 7 m (20 to 25 ft) and piling up. 
You could see the chips turning blue in flight! 
Kept the young guy that was doing cleanup fairly busy. 
Took him almost as long to remove the chips as to cut them - - - lol.


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 22, 2022)

lee webster said:


> That’s great! Here in the twin cities in the central . USA even from the top of the highest building I don’t think you can see both sides of the he cities . It’s a good 3 hour drive on a good day even on the freeway
> Stanstocker, I believe I am right in saying that nomatter where you are in the UK, you are no more than 80 miles from the nearest coast. Here in Cornwall a friend used to say that if he stood on his fence post he could see both sides of Cornwall. He might have been joking a bit!


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 23, 2022)

Today would be considered boring . I’ve got a piece of Emory paper tape kitchen table as it’s acrelativelybflatvdurface. Then I put some duct tape on my sanding block so the sticky side out I  stuck about a dozen copper washers to the block that I want to use these  need about .002” removed.  So I’m now swishing this around to remove stock . I’ve got a dozen steel washers the same size that need de burring so they are next. It’s Mickey Mouse but I need the spacers  it’s rained all day gage says one inch so my stain the deck project is on hold for a week at least .  Our lathe is down or this could have been done in a few minutes just cut the right size spacer to start with .


----------



## Shelton (Jul 25, 2022)

That sounds time consuming but a good fix to get exactly what you need.


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 26, 2022)

Today I’m sitting here eating forvthe nurse practitioner to call about a week and a half ago she removed a blood pressure medication as it was thought not necessary . Well it was added a couple years ago as I was having severe nose bleeds lasting for days I even hadvtobgobtobyhevhospital ER to get one stopped.  Well now I’m back to daily nose bleeds again . Even chewing can cause one to start as can just getting up too fast from my chair I don’t dare lift anything heavy and just going for a walk and gently blowing my nose can get it started . I have a nose bleed kit sittingbonnyhevtsble right in front of me .  It’s really a PIA  I sat down to work on my little steamer last night just something easy and I had a mess . I called the health services yesterday and again today but I have not heard back from the provider yet .   I just got the free covidctestscthatcwerecdupposedcto be sent out by Biden’s experts over 6 months ago. Big deal . They have acthingvyoubsre supposed to jamb in your nose. Yeah well I can tell you that ain’t going to happen  untill this mess gets fixed then I may think about it I’ve already be to the clinic 3 times and in crowds of people a couple times, and I don’t have any virus symptoms . Nose bleeds are not one of them except if you jamb that stick in your nose .  I’m going aue naturale   I may have natural immunity as I just don’t get sick .   Edit . There was a researcher on tv a couple nights ago and he said Edit is wrong  all these vac s have done is weaken immune systems.  The new super contagious one is out now too.  There have been numerous issues with multi vac s some even dying .

I’ll be more likely to die from bleeding out from nose bleeds now.   The said as I’ve been saying for a long time many of us went through polio chicken pox measles fifthrria  small pox and a host of other diseases we or some got as kids . Vaccines for all of these took years to develope the COVID vax is what a year and a half old now. There are lots of questions about its effectiveness. Another thing this guy said the number of people who died in hospitals is way over exaggerated     So it appears there is a lot of misinformation being fed to us .  Now there is monkey pox , supposed it be very non contagious.    Is almost like the word” truth” has been deleted from English language.


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 28, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> Today I’m sitting here eating forvthe nurse practitioner to call about a week and a half ago she removed a blood pressure medication as it was thought not necessary . Well it was added a couple years ago as I was having severe nose bleeds lasting for days I even hadvtobgobtobyhevhospital ER to get one stopped.  Well now I’m back to daily nose bleeds again .  Ok guys I’m back now get this . Don’t get injured in the shop.  The local supposedly emergency center won’t care for you. Got a busted arm . Too bad. It’s a ambulance trip to some hospital  hopefully not down town . They want me to go down town st. PST. Paul right where all the riots were .  I told the clinic I’m not going down town. I’m not looking for trouble , I’m not carrying my gun . I’ll have my cane master defensive cane but I’m looking to get fixed up not beat up or shot at . I’m not interested in anything down town.  Then since I’m not supposed to drive, how do I get back home . I can call Uber or taxi. But I’m probably looking at $100 trip. I though ER took care of emergency injuries.  In my younger days I got high sticked in a hockey game ripped my eyebrow almost off . I wrapped a towel around my head and drove to local ER AND GOT SEWED UP THEN DROVE BACK AND FINISHED THE GAME I tell you how many times I’ve had sports injuries and got fixed up . If I got my eye brow upped like that today I’d probably be looking at a week in the hospital  .  So what ever you do be careful , you won’t get quick care but a $ 2400 trip in the ambulance that hopefully your insurance will cover .  The closest hospital is 20-30 miles from me  just for a nose bleed  I guess I’m just goingvto have to endure this plastic nose clamp all day for a few days untill the home care service figures what has happened.  Heck the veterinarian is walking distance . Maybe there would be advantage in having big beard. I don’t have much hair left but there are nearly hairless dogs .  I can still yell and bark pretty well so maybe a disguise . I saw an angry cat mask and barking German Shepherd mask so they might be able to fix me   My kitty purred forvthe first time today .  I’ll let my fingernails grow so I have claws .
> 
> Ok guys get this… what ever you do do not get hurchewing can cause oneto start as can just getting up too fast from my chair I don’t dare lift anything heavy and just going for a walk and gently blowing my nose can get it started . I have a nose bleed kit sittingbonnyhevtsble right in front of me .  It’s really a PIA  I sat down to work on my little steamer last night just something easy and I had a mess . I called the health services yesterday and again today but I have not heard back from the provider yet .   I just got the free covidctestscthatcwerecdupposedcto be sent out by Biden’s experts over 6 months ago. Big deal . They have acthingvyoubsre supposed to jamb in your nose. Yeah well I can tell you that ain’t going to happen  untill this mess gets fixed then I may think about it I’ve already be to the clinic 3 times and in crowds of people a couple times, and I don’t have any virus symptoms . Nose bleeds are not one of them except if you jamb that stick in your nose .  I’m going aue naturale   I may have natural immunity as I just don’t get sick .   Edit . There was a researcher on tv a couple nights ago and he said Edit is wrong  all these vac s have done is weaken immune systems.  The new super contagious one is out now too.  There have been numerous issues with multi vac s some even dying .
> 
> I’ll be more likely to die from bleeding out from nose bleeds now.   The said as I’ve been saying for a long time many of us went through polio chicken pox measles fifthrria  small pox and a host of other diseases we or some got as kids . Vaccines for all of these took years to develope the COVID vax is what a year and a half old now. There are lots of questions about its effectiveness. Another thing this guy said the number of people who died in hospitals is way over exaggerated     So it appears there is a lot of misinformation being fed to us .  Now there is monkey pox , supposed it be very non contagious.    Is almost like the word” truth” has been deleted from English language.





Bentwings said:


> Today I’m sitting here eating forvthe nurse practitioner to call about a week and a half ago she removed a blood pressure medication as it was thought not necessary . Well it was added a couple years ago as I was having severe nose bleeds lasting for days I
> 
> Once again waiting for the nurse to call
> I woke up this morning in a blood bath . I had taken a nice showers befor bed Tim. I was still a little damp so I just laid back on the towel and used my sports blanket . So I wake up and I feel like runny nose OMGOSH . My nice and favorite bath towel normally white is totally red . I’ve got blood running down my neck and I can taste it . . The towel is soaked   I feel around to see if I’ve been shot . I smeared some around getting up grab another towel and head forcthe bathroom look in the mirror and I looks like I’ve been brawling  blood everywhere hair face mech yikes  I finally got cleaned up but nose is pouring blood .  I’ve had nose bashes in sports before so nothing new but waking up soaked is a new one  so I called health care and the nurse called back with suggestions . I’ve reverted back to about 5?years ago . She has removed a med I was taking . I did look it up and turns out that sudden adding or removing it can cause nose bleeds as well as other more serious bleeding.  So we talked a while and I ran around gathering my emergency kit .  I’ve managed to get it stopped but I may have to go to walk in ER and have the inside of my nose cauterized  never had that done so it sounds very unpleasant .  It’s stopped for now but very delicate situation. The interior of nose is very thin and the healing is difficult  the slightest irritation can break skin blood vessels are very close to the surface and delicate  I guess I’m unusual . I’ve survived a number of broken nose and nose bashes in football baseball and hockey I even did a good one in the swimming pool as a kid.    So I’m just sitting here waiting to see what’s next  I’m not going down town to the hospital  there are too many shootings and crime there and I really don’t feel like battling  over a bloody nose . It would just be a target anyway . . I ordered some Med things to help I hope . But I won’t get them untill tomorrow . The nose clamps get painful after a while but do work I’ve got about 90 of them  they came as a box of 100.
> ...


----------



## lee webster (Jul 28, 2022)

Bentwings, (interesting name!)
I am sorry your health is slowing down the enjoyment of our hobby. Good luck with a 3D printer. I now have two, my old Ender3 and a new resin printer, the Anycubic mono 4k. I haven't used it yet, but I hope to post an update soon.
I am still unsure about covid. I think I may have caught it twice. Once when it first hit us about two and a half years ago, and again several weeks back. The first time it took about six months before I started to feel better but not as fit as I was before. The second time only hit me for about three days, so it might not have been covid, but a friend I had spent the previous day with phoned me to say she had gone down with covid and was phoning to say she might have given it to me. I have had both jabs plus the booster, and at the age of sixty nine I can honestly say I feel as fit as I did forty years ago, and I weigh less! My general health improved about eight years ago when I went on a diet and lost nearly six stones, thats about 84 pounds in old money. Loosing the weight was easy, keeping it off is a struggle.


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 29, 2022)

lee webster said:


> Bentwings, (interesting name!)
> I am sorry your health is slowing down the enjoyment of our hobby. Good luck with a 3D printer. I now have two, my old Ender3 and a new resin printer, the Anycubic mono 4k. I haven't used it yet, but I hope to post an update soon.
> I am still unsure about covid. I think I may have caught it twice. Once when it first hit us about two and a half years ago, and again several weeks back. The first time it took about six months before I started to feel better but not as fit as I was before. The second time only hit me for about three days, so it might not have been covid, but a friend I had spent the previous day with phoned me to say she had gone down with covid and was phoning to say she might have given it to me. I have had both jabs plus the booster, and at the age of sixty nine I can honestly say I feel as fit as I did forty years ago, and I weigh less! My general health improved about eight years ago when I went on a diet and lost nearly six stones, thats about 84 pounds in old money. Loosing the weight was easy, keeping it off is a struggle.


I have to update just a little. Had to go to hospital  ERyesterday. Through a number of phone calls I finally got free transportation.  The car picked me up and away we went . right I don’t know where these drivers learn to drive but trips are always exciting . We were going 70 mph in 45 zone passing everything I was looking forward and saw a car signaling left turn it was in the correct lane. My driver goes and passes on the right in a marked no passing zone , and through the intersection . I know the road quite well. Anyway the highway patrol was sitting right atvthe  intersection . I saw him. Sitting there well about 25 sec later I hear the siren so the driver slows and stops . The cop comes walking up and politely asks for license . My driver hands it over and the cop takes it , he has his hand on his sidearm . So he does his check and comes back he explains why he stopped us very politely then says well I’m giving you a break today with just a warning . But the driver can’t keep his mouth shut and starts to argue about hit  .  Hesays he was just going around a slower car.  And mor. I was sliding down in the seat. I didn’t know if there was going to be gun fire or what .   The cop finally told him to get moving .    Then we are going down the road and about half a mile the driver steps on it again . There is a roundabout ahead . It was going into turn one at NASCAR race.  It was a 4 wheel drift all the way around .  I was glad to just get out at the hospital . The trip back in the return car was another high speed race . I was so glad to get out at home . I thanked the guy but I couldn’t move fast enough to get inside .  I’m glad I didn’t have to haveBP and pulse rating again .  What a day !  They were supposed to cauterize my nose but they don’t have equipment or doctor for that . And it an ER   As I noted. Don’t get hurt in your shop   I counted 21 people at the clinic. I wonder how many either had or being tested for COVID .  I’ve maintained for a long time that I get more potential exposure at the  clinic than I do at the few gatherings of people I go to


----------



## dnalot (Jul 29, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> Through a number of phone calls I finally got free transportation.


Nothing is ever free. Somewhere along the way it costs you something.

Never underestimate the power of the word free. When I lived on a busy road I would pile junk and total crap by the road with a sign that said "FREE" People took everything within a day or two. 

Mark T


----------



## lee webster (Jul 29, 2022)

dnalot. I did the same when I removed some really poor turf from the front garden, an area about 30 feet by 10. To take it to a recycling yard would be a 25 min drive each way, and then pay for the privalage of dumping it with them. Instead, I piled it up by the curb and put a sign on it "free turf" it was all gone in less than 2 hours! It was awfull stuff. Still, "never mind the quality, feel the width".

Bentwings. Wow! What a journey! Glad you survived. We have a patient transport system here in the UK. Seveal friends have used it and found it to be unreliable. Lucky for me I can drive to the park and ride near the hospital and take a bus into the hospital grounds. When I drove to the park and ride several weeks ago there were dozens of people waiting to catch a bus, it was quite early in the morning, rush hour for the office and shop workers. I didn't have the time to join them so I drove to the hospital and paid to park. It was for an MRI, so I was there for about an hour. Half an hour of that was spent in the machine itself. I don't need another MRI for three years thank goodness.


----------



## Sprocket (Jul 29, 2022)

Last night, we had a really strong thunderstorm. Well, for here anyway. They reported 2.3" of rain.
The problem for us though was that our cable modem got fried, and the surge protector didn't blow, so I think it came in through the co-ax.
So today I went and got a new one, very easy to replace, but then it says "download our app to activate your modem" really. That would work if we had cell service here, but I only get that with Wi-Fi. So, 40 minutes on the phone (landline) with someone from our ISP and we're back in business.
But I really wanted to tell you about these guys



Early in the spring, I put up a Bluebird nestbox. this is actually the second brood for this summer.
and I think it is a different pair than the first one. I hadn't seen a lot of activity around the box in the first half of July, but thought I'd check.

  Found these on 7/19

 and these on 7/22
I'm fairly sure this is a different pair, because usually bluebird eggs are blue. These were definitely white, and the first batch was blue.
I've read that 4-5% of bluebirds lay white eggs. The top picture is today, and within a couple of weeks they will fly off.
So other than continuing to paint and assemble the 25 HP Nash, that's what I did today.
Thanks for looking, 
Doug


----------



## Toymaker (Jul 29, 2022)

I needed to get a few CCs of 20 weight motor oil through a 5mm threaded hole.  My solution was to use a 10cc plastic syringe and the plastic tube from a can of WD40.  I needed to drill out the syringe just a tiny bit to allow the red plastic "needle" to be jammed in.  Works well and didn't cost me anything as I already had the syringe in my box of spare parts.


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 30, 2022)

That's how I fill the radiator with anti-corrosion fluid after a service! - SHut both radiator valves, remove bleed screw, Insert WD40 tube and pump away! - But better still, I have found I can use the pump from the Squirty bottle from the kitchen worktop spray bottle, after all the caustic has been used up and a good rinse. Useful things, cans of WD40...
K2


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 30, 2022)

Oh, and I have made a brake fluid extraction device using another Squirty bottle trigger pump... so I just put a rubber hose onto the bleed nipple, slacken the bleed nipple, pump fluid into a jar until the clean stuff comes through, then close the bleed nipple. 
The Brake fluid is Hygroscopic (Absorbs moisture from the air) so I have a $10 device that tells me when it is "wet" (about 5 years in the system) and so change it then.
K2


----------



## metalmangler (Jul 30, 2022)

lee webster said:


> We have a patient transport system here in the UK.


...


lee webster said:


> I didn't have the time to join them so I drove to the hospital and paid to park.


To be clear, charging for hospital parking doesn't apply to the whole of the UK - it's free in Wales and (I think) Scotland. Just as well considering how often I (in Wales) seem to be visiting them these days...


----------



## lee webster (Jul 30, 2022)

I'm half Welsh, perhaps I could get a partial refund?


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 30, 2022)

lee webster said:


> I'm half Welsh, perhaps I could get a partial refund?


Today is. Very bad day. My sister walks miles every to stay healthy. Today for some reason she took a shortcut down an alley in the down town area . She knows it well as she and friend do that often . Well today she tripped and fell on her shoulder. Bad enough to fall but beingvwoman in her 70’s they aren’t like former rough and tough  guys like me.  She didn’t do the football roll and landed on her shoulder. Women bones are much more fragile . Well it busted the ball off the shoulder bone. I’ll have to look it up later.  She managed to get up and staggered in to the back ofvthe restraint where a couple people helped her get home  then hubby took her to hospital some 30 miles away . She is all bandaged up but very nauseous and full of pain . She has to go to specialist next week .  I feel so bad for her she was leaving on vacation tomorrow . She normally comes up to my place Sunday mornings and fills my medication boxes and brings a few groceries if I need anything .  I’m ok as I have plenty of food . I can walk up tinge gsss station if I need milk . But I’m ok . Then last night I was coming in from my little walk and I tripped on the entry steps. I did the roll on the way down and landed more or less flat on my belly. There is not much there so I didn’t bounce  but I dropped the mail all over fortunately most was trash anyway .   It just goes to show that bad things can happen quickly .  We had talked about falling down and what can happen and what kind of pain this stuff brings to old people I have a fall monitor but surprisingly it did not go off as I had spread the impact over a large area so it didn’t get bumped . I had already Ben to the ER earlier  so I didn’t need another trip her friend that she normally walks with had headed for her home atvthe start ofvthe shortcut which is what thrybusually do her friends mother fell last winter and did not survive.  I can do my medication boxes as I ave a full one I can copy plus we have a list. 
I just hope she is ok . It broke the ball completely off the bone  so that’s very serious. I’m stuck here with no wheels  to help either.  We don’t have any other relatives near by either .  She will call or her hubby will call tomorrow. She has appointment with specialist next week .  

As I noted previously don’t get hurt as the ER can’t do much for you. 

Byron


----------



## Toymaker (Jul 31, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> My sister walks to stay healthy....  tripped and fell on her shoulder.... busted the ball off the shoulder bone.   I’ll have to look it up later.



I think you're talking about her _*Humerus*_ which is the arm bone which connects to the shoulder and has a ball on each end.  My 50-ish wife did the same type of break last month; snapped the ball off the rest of the bone on the smallest of her metatarsals (bones in the foot).  The bone your sister broke is much larger.  

Unfortunately, women tend to loose calcium from their bones as they get older, making breaks much easier.  

Hope she heals quickly.


----------



## lee webster (Jul 31, 2022)

Like me, most of my friends are getting on a bit. So far this year three have had serious falls, but luckily no breakages, except for me. I was carrying a large bucket with some concrete I had just mixed for the base of some paving slabs when I missed my footing. I stumbled along like someone out of Benny Hill and managed to drop the bucket squarely on the dirt, no spillage! I then carried on for a few yards before falling. I heard and felt a rib crack. When I managed to stand up I realised that I could breath without too much pain, so no lung damage. I knew from past experience it was pointless going to the doctor or hospital. I have had a broken rib before, so I just took it easy for a week or so, apart from finishing the concrete base and laying four 600x600x50 paving slabs digging up several large bags full of weeds.
Please wish your sister well for me Byron. We must look after our sisters, I have three. One came to visit me recently with her husband. After bringing their luggage in and having a cup of tea, they realised they had left all their medication at home, 290 miles away. They drove home to get it and came back the next day. They will come back later in the year to help me with some jobs in the garden I would struggle to do by myself.
My last mishap was very nearly my most embarrasing. I was kneeling by my pond on my home made kneeler, when it tilted in the soft earth throwing me headfirst towards the pond. I managed to put a hand in the pond to stop a dunking, I didn't think it would stop me though as the pond liner is black plastic, I thought I would just slide in. I didn't. All in a split second. Luckily nobody saw me. If my brother in law had been there he would have got his camara to record it before helping me.
Today I will go to B&Q to buy 6 bags of concrete and a bag of cement to build a small retaining wall between my garage and my next door neighbour. It isn't too warm at the moment which is good for concreting. I will go to the local market and car boot first. To look for bargains. I think all this hard work is doing me good!


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 31, 2022)

A third tale. In early May, we went for a "late lunch" with friends. We haven't done that for a couple of years due to one thing and another. Good meal - with wine, good conversation , more wine, more conversation , then beer and wine, conversation then home and a couple of drinks before off-to bed. Well, not being used to drinking (COVID restrictions s on "Being sociable" meant nearly teetotal!) my wife was slightly unbalanced and fell... breaking her hip. Except the "phone hospital" told her it was "probably a strain and it would hurt for a few weeks - Take Paracetamol, it will ease the pain". It didn't But we had a weekend planned in London - to see friends after 2years of "no travel"... So we went and struggled to walk around and find our accommodation (3/4 hour to walk 500 yards...! I knew she was in pain but would not admit it.). We struggled for 3 days, then another week at home before she decided that maybe it wasn't getting better... An x-ray showed the hip ball broken from the thigh bone. 2 days later the replacement part had been fitted. (Like a a ball joint on a car wishbone I think?). May 6th to June 6th on a broken hip. That is "old and stubborn"!
So carry then to the car kicking and screaming if necessary to get the expert to check things are OK. "Old and stubborn" has meant an early undertaker's bill for too many relatives of mine.
Hope you all get better/stay well (delete the inappropriate comment!).
K2


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 31, 2022)

Toymaker said:


> I think you're talking about her _*Humerus*_ which is the arm bone which connects to the shoulder and has a ball on each end.  My 50-ish wife did the same type of break last month; snapped the ball off the rest of the bone on the smallest of her metatarsals (bones in the foot).  The bone your sister broke is much larger.
> 
> Unfortunately, women tend to loose calcium from their bones as they get older, making breaks much easier.
> 
> Hope she heals quickly.


You are correct. I looked up this injury and while not super common many side impact car crashes cause this .  My sister is a more delicate type of person rather than the bull that I am or noted for.  All athletic practices and training teaches roll with the fall. Surprisingly the same day I tripped on my steps. Rather than catch myself with hands I kinda fell forward. I had a good hold of the hand rail which stabilized me I don’t have much belly fat so I more or less fell flat . I used my cane as lateral roll and kinda piled into the railing . I didn’t even skin my knees or ankles. You are right about women losing calcium in bones. It was noted in the research I did last night .  This is a three to six month injury . It’s likely the specialist will uses screws plates otherwise fixing devices to repair. A plastic or metal replacement may be an option too . After next week we will know more .  She has a great deal of pain today . Medication may help . She won’t be able to work but may be able tondo some at home . They were planning on vacation starting today.  I said first ting  Monday apply for unemployment .  She is more worried about me filling my med boxes . But there is  a nice chart she made a nice chart so I just need to follow it .  I’m stuck without wheels so I can’t help her much  but her hubby is handy so they will be ok .  Things happen unusually and often fast .


----------



## lee webster (Jul 31, 2022)

Wow! K2, your wife is one tough lady.
I have built a small wall to add a bit of support to the Cornish hedge between me and next door. It was just the bottom corner by my garage that needed doing. No room to actually get in there, yet, but I managed to dig out two barrow fulls of dirt etc before making the shuttering and dropping it into place. I bought six 25kg bags of ballast and used the two I already had to build what I hope will be a sturdy wall of about six inches thick. No cement mixer so I mixed it by hand in a large garden tub, the same tub I was carrying concrete in when I broke a rib. I will give it a couple of days before I remove the shuttering, then I hope I can get down the side of my garage and cut back the undergrowth. There is just enough room if I stand sideways, so I musn't fall over....
Lee


----------



## Bentwings (Jul 31, 2022)

lee webster said:


> Wow! K2, your wife is one tough lady.
> I have built a small wall to add a bit of support to the Cornish hedge between me and next door. It was just the bottom corner by my garage that needed doing. No room to actually get in there, yet, but I managed to dig out two barrow fulls of dirt etc before making the shuttering and dropping it into place. I bought six 25kg bags of ballast and used the two I already had to build what I hope will be a sturdy wall of about six inches thick. No cement mixer so I mixed it by hand in a large garden tub, the same tub I was carrying concrete in when I broke a rib. I will give it a couple of days before I remove the shuttering, then I hope I can get down the side of my garage and cut back the undergrowth. There is just enough room if I stand sideways, so I musn't fall over....
> Lee


just be extra careful . ER IS NOT LIKE ITBUSEDVTO BE. You don’t walk in get sewed up andvtheyvsendvyounhome. They can’t even stop a nose bleed. They were supposed to cauterize my nose.  Today this is a chemical thing rather than laser or burn thing all it is a wood stick like eat is used for COVID test but fabric end dipped in the cauterizing fluid. A person could do it at home.  But the ER DOESNT have the stuff nor a certified person to do it.   My sister said they didn’t have a nurse or doctor atvthe ER so they had to go and drive to the hospital . Forex rays . I can’t tell you how many times I was cut or bruised playing hockey and football , got patched up and went back and finished the game.  A memorial one was a serious dog bite in training K 9 dogs just an accident. An officer took me to the ER IN the K 9 car . The ER DOCTOR SAID THEY WOULD HAVE TO REPORT THIS TO THE POLICE  the officer is in full uniform and says” I am the police  get this guy fixed up we have more work to do. 


I’ll call sister later and see how she is doing . I wish I could help do something , just sit and chat if nothing else but  we’ll see later how she is doing . This isn’t going to be easy . I’ll offer her my cane so she can continue her walks as that’s a big part of her exercise program .  I know she is not going to  like that. . She may need to get a cane with the claw end for extra stability . It took a bit to get used to mine especially in the winter but I have an end that looks like a hole saw for icy conditions. 

Byron


----------



## lee webster (Jul 31, 2022)

Will do Byron. I am looking forward to cutting the foliage back, most of it comes from my neighbours garden. I asked if he minded me clearing it and he said go ahead. He can't find a gardener to come out and do it, they all seem to be booked up. The foliage has grown across my garage roof and nearly reached the other side, about twelve feet. I think it might have damaged the roofing felt, so it has to be cleared. I will have to do some of the cutting from the garage roof. I don't mind heights, but I haven't got my full sense of ballance. I was hospitalised thirty years ago with some sort of virus, I was never told what, that has damaged my ballance a fair bit. It isn't a good thing for a builder, now retired, to have dodgy ballance, especially when working on roofs. Please give your sister my best wishes.
Lee


----------



## Steamchick (Jul 31, 2022)

My missus is Not tough, just raised as a stoic Methodist never to admit pain etc. And from Wigan... where they breed Rugby League players, who often continue to play with injuries....! Usually only leave the pitch if they are carried off.
She hates hospitals and Doctors generally. Hospitals, because you either come out with a baby, or in a coffin.... last time she went in was  50 years before when she came home with her youngest boy. Even the Doctor Who explained the broken hip thought she was delirious when she said she fell on May 6th, and his calendar said it was June 4th.... He assumed she had got the calendar mixed up somehow, and when she said Wednesday, he thought it was June 1st, as he said it would hurt like he'll if she walked with a broken hip, until we explained how walking around London a week before, her leg sometimes pointed toe out, and sometimes toe in.... And it hurt a smidge, even with the couple of pain killers....
I can't compete with that. I am a man...
K2


----------



## Toymaker (Aug 1, 2022)

I took my wife to the hospital today for a 6 week check-up of her broken foot.  Doctor told her she was healing OK for a woman in her 50's, and that it was OK to walk on it, just avoid putting too much weight on the broken side of her foot.  Her next appointment is in 4 weeks.  

Byron, I'm guessing your sister's broken arm is gonna take a while longer than 10 weeks.  Hang in there, this is gonna be marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 1, 2022)

lee webster said:


> Will do Byron. I am looking forward to cutting the foliage back, most of it comes from my neighbours garden. I asked if he minded me clearing it and he said go ahead. He can't find a gardener to come out and do it, they all seem to be booked up. The foliage has grown across my garage roof and nearly reached the other side, about twelve feet. I think it might have damaged the roofing felt, so it has to be cleared. I will have to do some of the cutting from the garage roof. I don't mind heights, but I haven't got my full sense of ballance. I was hospitalised thirty years ago with some sort of virus, I was never told what, that has damaged my ballance a fair bit. It isn't a good thing for a builder, now retired, to have dodgy ballance, especially when working on roofs. Please give your sister my best wishes.
> Lee


thank you I’ll do that . She got the specialist appt moved up. Going today instead.  I offered her my cane snd help if needed. She is as independent as I am .  She says she will be an old person then .  LOL 

Balance is very important as you get older. I might suggest some type of saftey belt or harness a had a friend fall off his roof. He did not survive . Please be careful  I took care of junk brush last year. Vinegar and salt water mix . . Nothing green grows there now. There are some nifty smaller chain saws just coming on the market . My son lawn care does occasional trees and brush but he doesn’t like it as it’s time consuming and they have to take the cuttings to shredder where mulch is made . Just be very careful off the ground.


----------



## lee webster (Aug 1, 2022)

Byron, I have seen a video or two about using saltwater to kill weeds, and other unwanted plants. But I am a bit reluctant to use it on this foliage because of it growing in my neighbours garden. He might want to plant something else there at some time. I will trim it back for the time being until he can get a gardener to clear it. I have a great deal of unwanted stuff growing on a piece of no-mans land between me and the field behind me. I think it used to be a public right of way many years ago. I am considering using salt water to kill that, but so many birds like the undergrowth I am again a bit reluctant, and this morning whilst weeding the garden, I ate some blackberries from it. I have blackberries, blueberries and rhubarb growing in my garden, if I buy an apple, I could make a very nice rhubarb crumble. I can however use the saltwater on my brick driveway. That is mine! It's very time consuming to scrape the weeds from between the brick joints.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 1, 2022)

lee webster said:


> Byron, I have seen a video or two about using saltwater to kill weeds, and other unwanted plants. But I am a bit reluctant to use it on this foliage because of it growing in my neighbours garden. He might want to plant something else there at some
> 
> time. I will trim it back for the time being until he can get a gardener to clear it. I have a great deal of unwanted stuff growing on a piece of no-mans land between me and the field behind me. I think it used to be a public right of way many years ago. I am considering using salt water to kill that, but so many birds like the undergrowth I am again a bit reluctant, and this morning whilst weeding the garden, I ate some blackberries from it. I have blackberries, blueberries and rhubarb growing in my garden, if I buy an apple, I could make a very nice rhubarb crumble. I can however use the saltwater on my brick driveway. That is mine! It's very time consuming to scrape the weeds from between the brick joints.





lee webster said:


> Byron, I have seen a video or two about using saltwater to kill weeds, and other unwanted plants. But I am a bit reluctant to use it on this foliage because of it growing in my
> neighbours garden. He might want to plant something else there at some
> time. I will trim it back for the time being until he can get a gardener to clear it. I have a great deal of unwanted stuff growing on a piece of no-mans land between me and the field behind me. I think it used to be a public right of way many years ago. I am considering using salt water to kill that, but so many birds like the undergrowth I am again a bit reluctant, and this morning whilst weeding the garden, I ate some blackberries from it. I have blackberries, blueberries and rhubarb growing in my garden, if I buy an apple, I could make a very nice rhubarb crumble. I can however use the saltwater on my brick driveway. That is mine! It's very time consuming to scrape the weeds from between the brick joints.


I used the saltwater vinegar on my sidewalk and edge of it . Got rid of everything unwanted. I got rid of some broad leaf stuff around the border ofvthe home too it really gets after any cockle berry  stuff too .


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 1, 2022)

Working on my parade cars. I got the fire truck out and finished putting in a new seat. I also mounted a couple small fire extinguishers on it.
I also started working on the wiring on the police car. That one still needs alot of work like bumpers and small tweaks.


----------



## lee webster (Aug 1, 2022)

Those cars look fantastic! Are they battery powered? If somthing like that was legal for road use here in the UK I would have one for local trips. One way round the regulations is to be registered disabled and class the vehicle as a powered wheelchair/ buggy.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 1, 2022)

Not electric. Two are 3hp tecumseh and one is a 5hp briggs Stratton.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 1, 2022)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Working on my parade cars. I got the fire truck out and finished putting in a new seat. I also mounted a couple small fire extinguishers on it.
> I also started working on the wiring on the police car. That one still needs alot of work like bumpers and small tweaks.


those are the coolest things I’ve seen in a long time. You can have automatic membership in our car club . 
Personally I would only make one change. I like B&S engines.  I make the police car into a K9 car for a real K9 dog. I’ve trained them for a long time .  The new engine would be aShiloh or King Shepherd. Both go a little over 100 pounds  and 33” at the shoulders. Incredibly strong dogs . Either could probably give 0 to 30 yard time in two strides straining your  seat belts to the maximum. LOL BOTH CAN TROT 35 mph all day . You might have to make a more substantial off road suspension   suspension in case an arrest has to be made off road. these big dogs make excellent service dogs for the handicapped .


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 1, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> those are the coolest things I’ve seen in a long time. You can have automatic membership in our car club .
> Personally I would only make one change. I like B&S engines.  I make the police car into a K9 car for a real K9 dog. I’ve trained them for a long time .  The new engine would be aShiloh or King Shepherd. Both go a little over 100 pounds  and 33” at the shoulders. Incredibly strong dogs . Either could probably give 0 to 30 yard time in two strides straining your  seat belts to the maximum. LOL BOTH CAN TROT 35 mph all day . You might have to make a more substantial off road suspension   suspension in case an arrest has to be made off road. these big dogs make excellent service dogs for the handicapped.


  I’m giving her my walking cane tonight. I’ve been looking at news ones . Cane masters has a series of really good ones suitable for self defense .  I cut the top off a road cone last night in my practice walk. A cane can be a very formable weapon. I have a spring loaded metal tip in mine for winter walking on ice. It looks like a hole saw. It would not be a good idea to try and grab my cane . There is also sharks tooth lower end I wear leather gloves year around so I can have an iron grip on my cane at any point . We played stick ball as a kid in the street growing up aluminum foil ball. I still can hit one even with the small diameter . Cane 

Just be extra careful on that roof. I was on the roof of my house years ago doing something like what you are and I turned around and my K9 German Shepherd dog had climbed  the ladder and was standing behind me.  Now getting a 100 pound dog down the ladder was quite a trick. Fortunately one of his training things was to be carried. So I checked my long nylon dog leash I had wrapped around the chiminy as safety line was long enough . We carefully struggled down the ladder.  On the ground the big dog looked at me like I hope you are going too  train me to go back down myself.  

And I did but it was a difficult exercise as German shepherds are not really built for reversing down a ladder they have big powerful feet with claws not hands with fingers

Byron


----------



## lee webster (Aug 2, 2022)

Byron,
I have seen many things on a roof, but never a dog! Still, it could have been worse, it might have been a stray looking for someone to eat. I can see the headlines. "Remains of local man found on house roof. Police baffled". I think that cane of yours would be classed as an offensive weapon here in the UK. A friend bought an old wooden walking stick to cut down into a cudgel, some streets in London are not safe at night. After spending a lot of time failing to cut through the walking stick with a wood saw, he discovered that it was an old sword stick. I managed to join the cut pieces back together with a piece of copper tube and he had it on display in his house. The sword blade wasn't damaged.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 2, 2022)

lee webster said:


> you can actually carry a sword here  but if it in a scabbard you need the concealed snd carry firearm permit
> I have seen many things on a roof, but never a dog! Still, it could have been worse, it might have been a stray looking for someone to eat. I can see the headlines. "Remains of local man found on house roof. Police baffled". I think that cane of yours would be classed as an offensive weapon here in the UK. A friend bought an old wooden walking stick to cut down into a cudgel, some streets in London are not safe at night. After spending a lot of time failing to cut through the walking stick with a wood saw, he discovered that it was an old sword stick. I managed to join the cut pieces back together with a piece of copper tube and he had it on display in his house. The sword blade wasn't damaged.


. As long as you don’t display intent to harm you can even carry a batleth . Not a very good  defense tool according to instructors . No brass or plastic Knucks  but nothing  against a roll of penny’s wrapped in bank paper tube  I did this in class against big bag  that was a new one  instructor said  it would not be good to be on the bad side 
Actually a softball bat is a comfortable walking stick and completely legal  . Even though the USA has more guns than many countries military’s country’s military not every one carries . Permit classes fill up very fast he laws are very restrictive. You just can’t go around shooting your gun off any time you feel like it . Firing in a neighborhood will get you in big trouble fast . Too bad prosecutors let most criminals go.   I have to stay out of politics  .


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 2, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> . As long as you don’t display intent to harm you can even carry a batleth . Not a very good  defense tool according to instructors . No brass or plastic Knucks  but nothing  against a roll of penny’s wrapped in bank paper tube  I did this in class against big bag  that was a new one  instructor said  it would not be good to be on the bad side
> Actually a softball bat is a comfortable walking stick and completely legal  . Even though the USA has more guns than many countries military’s country’s military not every one carries . Permit classes fill up very fast he laws are very restrictive. You just can’t go around shooting your gun off any time you feel like it . Firing in a neighborhood will get you in big trouble fast . Too bad prosecutors let most criminals go.   I have to stay out of politics  .


It’s getting more popular to wear chain mail medieval armor unless a knife has small blade it’s very effective against any knife attack especiallynifvyoubgetvghebhoodie part too . You can get aluminum so it’s not so heavy  less expensive than real body armor . Did you know that much of it is UHMW plastic? There are ceramic plates as well as steel plates too but it all is pretty heavy and bulky  plastic will stop even 7.62 nato rifle rounds . The hard part is the blunt force from the kenetic     impact.  You could get broken ribs and other shock injuries  but you might be able to come up shooting and not dead.


----------



## lee webster (Aug 2, 2022)

The police here take a dim view of anyone carrying anything that could be used as a weapon. They seem to be ok with walking aids. Many youths thought they could carry golf clubs, stating when they were stopped by the police, that they were just going to practice a few golf shots in the local park. Many of them were either arrested or had the golf club confiscated. Some might say the police were being a bit heavy handed. Not me. When my dad was growing up in London during the late 40s early 50s the police would wait outside the dance halls for the "boys" to come out and look for a fight with other "boys". The police would search them and confiscate any weaponry, then tell them to get on with it. Fists only. That way most of them got home with relatively minor damage.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 2, 2022)

lee webster said:


> The police here take a dim view of anyone carrying anything that could be used as a weapon. They seem to be ok with walking aids. Many youths thought they could carry golf clubs, stating when they were stopped by the police, that they were just going to practice a few golf shots in the local park. Many of them were either arrested or had the golf club confiscated. Some might say the police were being a bit heavy handed. Not me. When my dad was growing up in London during the late 40s early 50s the police would wait outside the dance halls for the "boys" to come out and look for a fight with other "boys". The police would search them and confiscate any weaponry, then tell them to get on with it. Fists only. That way most of them got home with relatively minor damage.


Speaking of he golf clubs, last evening on my walk neighbor kits were hitting golf balls in the mowed field next to the road I walk on. In some cases they were just driving balls into the woods. I had a lot more respect for balls I found in the ponds whee I used to play while walk-in a ball landed about 10 feet from me . I was a little up set as it could have hit me . 
So I told the kid if he hit another like that I throw it in the woods. I said I played baseball and I know I can toss it a good -250 feet’s you will be a ball short or I’ll hit it with my cane and it will go 300 feet easy .   I YHINK a parent heard me as he came running out and shoved the kid towards their home .     Makes me upset when I see this utter disrespect for people and things .


----------



## Steamchick (Aug 3, 2022)

T'other day I took the top off the Walnut. It will overshadow the new greenhouse, and it smashed the old one in a storm. Squirrels get the nuts, Pigeons nest there - and both are Vermin round here - I get nothing. So it is going the journey:... But I wore-out my 12v 4" branch saw in the process! - £30 for a new one... but without the tree I won't need the branch saw!
The top lump had already gone 2 months ago.








I realise a 25ft Walnut is tiny by many standards but it did take a bit of "machining" to "part-it off" at the base of the branches... The logs have been reduced to half cwt lumps and passed next door for their log-burner - after a few years drying... Just the 1ft diameter trunk to go!

Today - more shredding, after I have taken the bin load to the dump!
K2


----------



## Toymaker (Aug 3, 2022)

Steamchick: Walnut is a beautiful hardwood that makes great looking furniture,....you sure you just want to burn it?


----------



## minh-thanh (Aug 3, 2022)

Hi Alll !
I'll change topic   a bit: "What did I do 15 minutes ago"


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 3, 2022)

Wait in forbid home nurse visit. She will get my med boxes filled I went to finish last nigh , sat down, nose bleed again so I clamped up and went to bed .


----------



## lee webster (Aug 3, 2022)

Several weeks ago I sent a book to the Lincolnshire Aviation Heritage Centre that had been written by a late friend about his experiences as a WW2 Lancaster pilot. I bought it at his funeral, all proceeds from the sales of the book went to an airmans charity. The aviation centre is restoring a Lancaster so I thought they could make good use of it. Today I sent them another parcel containg a pilots and navigators meterological handbook issued to a late friends late husband who was a navigator in a Lancaster. The parcel also contained several pencils I had found that probably belonged to him. They were war grade pencils. Maybe used in the bomber by him? Three were unused, three were used. Such a simple little thing as a pencil was a strange thing to hold thinking it might have spent some of its existance in a Lancaster bomber. Who knows what else I might find in the boxes in the loft.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 3, 2022)

Ok, I’m currently getting ready for another attempt at making these two engines running again .  I’ve searched a number of places regarding setting timing on piston ported steamers  I’m running compressed air.. the piston valves are operated by eccentric . So first I’ve established TDC of each the  two cylinders . Then by rotating the eccentric the piston valve moves in the steam chest .. now the actual port is about 1/8” diameter hole into the cylinder above the piston slightly .  On steam this allows the hot steam to expand increasing power . I’m sacrificing this by running air.  It also allows the slight cushion as the piston approaches TDC that reduces knocking, I guess . It doesn’t take long to see that the hole opening vs piston position can vary very fast   The same situation happens at BDC   There is a very small “ lap” but it’s hard to even measure. So I’m setting the piston valves at some depth down the piston valve bore  I can measure this pretty easily so I can set each  cyl the same 
Depth as timing .   Then apply compressed air to the intake port  this should run I think . I did this originally and turned the eccentrics untill the engine ran . It ran very smooth until the nut that hold the power piston came off and locked up the enginge. This caused everything that was set screw mounted to slip. Making a mess out of the crankshafts . There is no diagram or discussion in the assembly instructions only one picture that essentially says set the eccentrics as shown in the picture . Well its difficult
Enough to see the orientation and trying to kinda scale it doesn’t work. As it turned out I set it up as I noted then just applied light air pressure untill it started running . It ran smooth then clunk it stopped . It was only going maybe 3-400 rpm  so not fast at all . I have two brass flywheels and of course I had the heavier one on the crank atvtge time . Fortunately , maybe I didn’t have the set screws cranked down hard . The flywheel has four of them so it messed things up but good.  No real damage to the piston or connecting rod .  I’ve got one engine back together now with the modified shaft collars . I have to make steam chest spacers then I’ll be able to reverse the eccentrics so I can lock them down . I’ll make one gentle test as it is to prove out the timing. I can easily adjust this then measure the depth of the piston port cylinder .  If it runs I’ll stop and take pictures .  I’m working on a redesign of the eccentric so they will have a clamp type mount . Then I’ll be more able to experiment with the timing . There appears to be some “ lap” like slide valves . The Ports are so small it’s hard to believe it even will run as it is. It does turn over smoothly however .


----------



## Steamchick (Aug 3, 2022)

Toymaker. My walnut is too young, too soft, not dense enough for furniture wood. Takes a decade to season it properly to be useable for furniture. Mostly it has been used to make veneer and clad other harder stable woods like beech.
I think the tree is less than 25 years old. 
And I have a furniture man who wants the trunk, for seasoning. Reckons he can process it for use in 5 to 10 years...
I may be dead by then!
K2


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 3, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> Toymaker. My walnut is too young, too soft, not dense enough for furniture wood. Takes a decade to season it properly to be useable for furniture. Mostly it has been used to make veneer and clad other harder stable woods like beech.
> I think the tree is less than 25 years old.
> And I have a furniture man who wants the trunk, for seasoning. Reckons he can process it for use in 5 to 10 years...
> I may be dead by then!
> K2


That’s nice the last time I went to Oshkosh there was a lad caster ther that flew a few laps . It’s amazing how slow they flew or maybe the just were taking it easy but it was going really slow on flybys.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 3, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> That’s nice the last time I went to Oshkosh there was a lad caster ther that flew a few laps . It’s amazing how slow they flew or maybe the just were taking it easy but it was going really slow on flybys.


did you see Fox News today 80 yr old store owner was confronted by 3 kids carrying  AR TYPE TIFLES TRYINGVTOBROBtrying to rob .  HIM he blasted one with a shotgun. The kid ran out screaming “you shot my arm off”   They were arrested when thy brought the kid to the hospital . Then the guy had a mild heart attack . They interviewed him. He said he didn’t have time to be scared.   Well it’s a lesson to streetvthugs. People may shoot back or in this case shoot firstfirst interview later . Good for him I hope he is ok .  I think you will see more of this the news said there was a record number of people taking “carry classes. It’s getting like our old West   Everyone carried some kind f weapon . Even women just going to town as we say used to say   Half of my car club guys carry every day now . I sold my gun as I can’t getvtonyhevrangevany more . So competitive shooting is out . Even with my poor vision I scored expert in the last test a year ago . I used to shoot very long range big caliber rifles. Probably called sniper rifle today  4-500+ yards meters . 300 Winchester magnum and 338 win magnum. . It’s too expensive now almost 2$ per round .  9 mm is cheap $.25 per round   They used to have bowling pin shoots that were fun and noisy .  Minimum time to clear a table of pins. It’s tougher than it sounds  even big cal don’t have advantage  it’s where you hit the pins and getting them rolling around their using their own  mass to move other pins.  Chips fly when you unload 16-17 rounds in a hurry. Increasing the distance quickly makes A big difference . Then marksmanship takes over  we even did this in mid winter sub 0 temps so you needed to know your firearm snd how to clear it quickly  if it jammed .  They had quick draw and shoot time and accuracy judged . They had BB gun snd air rifle  for kids . It was fun to teach kids gun saftey .


----------



## Toymaker (Aug 4, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> And I have a furniture man who wants the trunk, for seasoning. Reckons he can process it for use in 5 to 10 years...
> I may be dead by then!
> K2



Nice to hear that at least some of your Walnut tree will become a beautiful piece of furniture one day  ...even if neither of us are around to see it.


----------



## Steamchick (Aug 4, 2022)

'Avro 683 Lancaster', could reach speeds of up to 282 mph (454 km/h) at at a weight of 63,000 lb on its four Rolls-Royce Merlin V12 engines. 








But for an air show it was probably flying at around 100~150mph... just above landing speed? Modern jets land around 150~200mph, and fly at nearer 500~550mph..(?) so it would look slow.
But how about the Avro Vulcan?







Taken with a fag-packet camera... nothing special.
The system won't take the small videos I took. on the Vulcan last ever flypast...
K2


----------



## Steamchick (Aug 4, 2022)

My Dad's (post-war) friend was a flight Engineer... did around 100 sorties before he was knocked down - parachuted into what became "Russian occupied East Germany" and had to evade Russian troops and Germans for a couple of weeks before he could get back to Allied lines - right at the end of the war.
Dozens of Lancaster air-crew from all over the UK attended his funeral... filled the Church, around 10 years ago. Very moving. They "Boldly went" where we have never been asked to go.








						RAF Bomber Command aircrew of World War II - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



His generation freed the world from a difficult political regime. Keeping their memory alive is the reason for keeping Lancasters, etc. flying.
RIP - and thankyou.
K2


----------



## lee webster (Aug 4, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> His generation freed the world from a difficult political regime. Keeping their memory alive is the reason for keeping Lancasters, etc. flying.
> RIP - and thankyou.
> K2



Amen to that.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 4, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> My Dad's (post-war) friend was a flight Engineer... did around 100 sorties before he was knocked down - parachuted into what became "Russian occupied East Germany" and had to evade Russian troops and Germans for a couple of weeks before he could get back to Allied lines - right at the end of the war.
> Dozens of Lancaster air-crew from all over the UK attended his funeral... filled the Church, around 10 years ago. Very moving. They "Boldly went" where we have never been asked to go.
> 
> 
> ...


My FIL  flew corsairs and SBD2 dive bombers in WW2  flight instructor on PBY flying boat rescue. He and his crew were rescued after flak damaged their dive bomber  ditched in  lagoon in the pacific  they spent a couple days and nights in a small raft . He just celebrated 100 birthday  one of the  few remaining carrier pilots. He went on to be a medical doctor for his career.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 4, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> My FIL  flew corsairs and SBD2 dive bombers in WW2  flight instructor on PBY flying boat rescue. He and his crew were rescued after flak damaged their dive bomber  ditched in  lagoon in the pacific  they spent a couple days and nights in a small raft . He just celebrated 100 birthday  one of the  few remaining carrier pilots. He went on to be a medical doctor for his career.





Bentwings said:


> My FIL  flew corsairs and SBD2 dive bombers in WW2  flight instructor on PBY flying boat rescue. He and his crew were rescued after flak damaged their dive bomber  ditched in  lagoon in the pacific  they spent a couple days and nights in a small raft . He just celebrated 100 birthday  one of the  few remaining carrier pilots. He went on to be a medical doctor for his career.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 4, 2022)

Walked up to the gas station for milk so far it’s only 80 deg f to day bright sun brisk south wind . I got Amazon package . I haven’t even opened it yet . Don’t remember what it is .  I had a wonderful in home nurse yesterday she helped get med box organized as meds have changed . Since my sister is goingvto be down for an extended time the nurse is going to try and line up a care person to come onc or twice a week get groceries etc .  

Been working on steam engines. I’m goingvto try test run later today . I got some interesting information on how the piston port valve works.  My method might not work but I’ll be able to accurately position it where ever it needs to be . The ports are only about 1/8” diameter so the sharp too edge can open a significant proportion in  very short distance . I could do some intricate math and make a percentage chart but I honk that’s too tedious. I just move the eccentric and piston some recorded amount and note results  I can observe rpm vs pressure easily then measure the ost on valve position accurately . Then I can duplicate it across both engines once one runs ok . 
My solid works does not have the fluid flow add on so I can’t model it .  It will be “ that sounds or runs good” and be done with it  precise won’t be necessary other than set up measurement .


----------



## lee webster (Aug 4, 2022)

Take it easy in that heat Byron, it can creep up on you if there is a cooling breeze. That's how I got sunstroke as a kid.
Your engines sound interesting. Waiting for the next update.


----------



## Steamchick (Aug 5, 2022)

I usually set for exhaust valve closing around 20 to 30 degrees before "BDC" of that stroke so inlet opens somewhere between there and BDC. Depends on the valve lap. Hardly need to tweak anything then.
K2


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 5, 2022)

Today I fabricated a mini trailer hitch system so the granddaughters can come along for the ride. I used square stock and cut brackets out of them. The wagon handles got a handle-to-heim joint adapter.  The bracket gets the heim joint inserted into it and a pin goes through the bracket and heim. There is a spacer that just keeps the heim centered in the bracket. All 3 of my cars and all 3 wagons have the hitch so any car can pull any wagon.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 5, 2022)

lee webster said:


> Take it easy in that heat Byron, it can creep up on you if there is a cooling breeze. That's how I got sunstroke as a kid.
> Your engines sound interesting. Waiting for the next update.



I apparently ordered the incorrect size air line it was not worth returning it so I’m waiting for replacement today. 

I spent the better part of the day yesterday trying to find out if my thoughts on timing are on the right track these engines have very precise machining so I’m not even questioning that I simply don’t like grub screws or set screws as we call them . I was suggested to cut a piece of brass the I’d ofvthe thread and run the set screw into it so lesson the damage to the shaft . I looked around the shop for something that size but I don’t even have stranded electrical wire small enough to do that  I don’t have and brass screws I could trim down so reluctantly I ordered brass set screw set. I can the grip a longer one in the drill chuck and file the threads off . It’s a relatively expensive modified screw  but a valid option  I thought about sanding the set screw cup pint off but it’s a tedious thing with small length screws . And I don’t have any extras . I’ll have several hundred later today .LOL   I YHINK I’ll give it a try  I’m still working on a redesign of the eccentric to make a better clamp on mount. I think it will work there really is not much force required but when everything comes to an instant halt  a little can be a lot . I read a lengthy article about piston valves yesterday  . The thing is my valves are only about 1/4” diameter and the ports are just over 1/8” diameter drilled holes. There really  is so little to be gained with any “ lap”  that I doubt there is even any . The article also pointed this out the lap was created for efficiency in very large industrial steam engines more than a hundred years ago . So as soon as I get the new tubing I’ll put together a test  according to plan .  It’s all very similar to automotive 4 cycle timing .  The clearances are so close that there is almost no indicator movement from TCD rocking h crankshaft  even the piston valves just barely fit in the bores 
I have every thing set up and recorded so I can make micro timing adjustments . I don’t think that will be necessary   I’m not sure what will be the value between runs well and not do well . I’m looking at air pressure vs rpm  per timing change  I doubt there  .  Will be any knocking like model videos indicate . The clearances are just too small  the few minutescitvoriginallyvran there was just purring sound.  I have the osition yheveccentric stopped at so I’d guess that would be some limit indication .  Test will show.  There are manynofcthesecengines out there but I very seldom see videos of them running   My stuff doesn’t sit around. I used to fly my Rc plane every chance I got  these will be constantly running something  I have at least 4 generators and I don’t even know how many stepper motors waiting  to be driven to do something .  I just got a roll of buna N  N  o ring material so I can make any belt I need now.  I YHINK there are 4 tooth belt systems in the parts box too .  I got telescope tubing so I can make any combination shaft size now  I need to come up with a small gear box  I have a couple of Tanmia planetary gear boxes but they are pretty small .  
 So I have “ stuff” to keep me busy . I just need power .  No I’m not building any solar or wind powered stuff.   This is not “green new deal”  my “ carbon foot print from my rear end sitting here and just breathing in and out is bigger than my little engines will ever make.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 5, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> I apparently ordered the incorrect size air line it was not worth returning it so I’m waiting for replacement today.
> 
> I spent the better part of the day yesterday trying to find out if my thoughts on timing are on the right track these engines have very precise machining so I’m not even questioning that I simply don’t like grub screws or set screws as we call them . I was suggested to cut a piece of brass the I’d ofvthe thread and run the set screw into it so lesson the damage to the shaft . I looked around the shop for something that size but I don’t even have stranded electrical wire small enough to do that  I don’t have and brass screws I could trim down so reluctantly I ordered brass set screw set. I can the grip a longer one in the drill chuck and file the threads off . It’s a relatively expensive modified screw  but a valid option  I thought about sanding the set screw cup pint off but it’s a tedious thing with small length screws . And I don’t have any extras . I’ll have several hundred later today .LOL   I YHINK I’ll give it a try  I’m still working on a redesign of the eccentric to make a better clamp on mount. I think it will work there really is not much force required but when everything comes to an instant halt  a little can be a lot . I read a lengthy article about piston valves yesterday  . The thing is my valves are only about 1/4” diameter and the ports are just over 1/8” diameter drilled holes. There really  is so little to be gained with any “ lap”  that I doubt there is even any . The article also pointed this out the lap was created for efficiency in very large industrial steam engines more than a hundred years ago . So as soon as I get the new tubing I’ll put together a test  according to plan .  It’s all very similar to automotive 4 cycle timing .  The clearances are so close that there is almost no indicator movement from TCD rocking h crankshaft  even the piston valves just barely fit in the bores
> I have every thing set up and recorded so I can make micro timing adjustments . I don’t think that will be necessary   I’m not sure what will be the value between runs well and not do well . I’m looking at air pressure vs rpm  per timing change  I doubt there  .  Will be any knocking like model videos indicate . The clearances are just too small  the few minutescitvoriginallyvran there was just purring sound.  I have the osition yheveccentric stopped at so I’d guess that would be some limit indication .  Test will show.  There are manynofcthesecengines out there but I very seldom see videos of them running   My stuff doesn’t sit around. I used to fly my Rc plane every chance I got  these will be constantly running something  I have at least 4 generators and I don’t even know how many stepper motors waiting  to be driven to do something .  I just got a roll of buna N  N  o ring material so I can make any belt I need now.  I YHINK there are 4 tooth belt systems in the parts box too .  I got telescope tubing so I can make any combination shaft size now  I need to come up with a small gear box  I have a couple of Tanmia planetary gear boxes but they are pretty small .
> So I have “ stuff” to keep me busy . I just need power .  No I’m not building any solar or wind powered stuff.   This is not “green new deal”  my “ carbon foot print from my rear end sitting here and just breathing in and out is bigger than my little engines will ever make.



I just thought of something . I have 10-20feet of led lights on like a tape string you can peel one or many off as needed .

What I’d like is a scale type street light like you might see over the freeway . I’ve been looking at scale railroad ones  but they just don’t fit . I’m thinking about a foot high  maybe 4- 6 leds the really bright ones like I have   I thought copper tube forvthe ost and an elbow forvthe bend  then split the cut s suitable length and split and curve it into a reflector. It would be possible to lay som aluminum foil in the curve for better reflection .  I have wire connectors and even a small bread board to test circuits on  also havecresistors capacitors even a 10 turn potentiometer for an adjustable thing 


Any ideas?


----------



## Steamchick (Aug 6, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> What I’d like is a scale type street light like you might see over the freeway . I’ve been looking at scale railroad ones  but they just don’t fit . I’m thinking about a foot high  maybe 4- 6 leds the really bright ones like I have   I thought copper tube for the post ...
> Any ideas?


I looked at old photos of c. 1900 for the first ELECTRIC lamps in this area, and based my 6" lamp on that scheme. They came in with the electric trams. 




The lamp heads have changed with technology, and the cast iron lamp poles have been replaced with steel tubes in some cases, but the rare cast iron "top bracket" is still visible in odd places. 








The early 1900s didn't appear to convert old gas lamps in the UK, that may be a weird, non-historic idea as far as I can see, as the electric utilities wanted to show they were completely different to gas lighting and had bigger, brighter lamps. Also, gas lamps were much lower power, so were smaller lights, needed a hole in the bottom for the lamp lighter to poke his flame up inside the usually Square-ish (Victorian) lantern. 













So the Electric utilities had Big glass globes on much higher poles, as the first lamps had big bulbs, quite big lights, and were expensive so only installed in the town centre where there were shops and people would see how rich the council was to have these new big lights... 















My house (Built in 1908) was built with gas lamps, and converted to electric when the later power station was built and power distributed to the richer homes - maybe after WW1? 1920s? some of that wiring can still be found in the dark spaces of the house. (Not used though).
K2


----------



## lee webster (Aug 6, 2022)

When I started to renovate my 1930s house in Camborne Cornwall I discovered lead piping under the floors and in the walls for the gas lighting. It was impossible to say if electric was also installed at the same time. Redruth in Cornwall has a house which was the first in the world to have gas lighting. Camborne was the first place in Britain to have a motorised vehicle driven in its streets, by Richard Trevithick who also invented and built the worlds first steam train. And, of course, lets not forget Jethro. "Train don't stop Camborne Wednesdays".


----------



## Steamchick (Aug 6, 2022)

Hi Lee. My Dad would have said, "Well m'dear. Darn my picters! How d'you get from Camborne to Truro on Wednesday? Leave on Tuesday's train, o'course! Av a dish o tay, n a scone n cream n don't be worried by such a thing.. It don' madder."
Sorry I can't do his Fal estuary accent.
K2


----------



## lee webster (Aug 6, 2022)

That sounds just like my mate Dave. He's a singer and I persuaded him to include Cornish songs in his act. He mainly sings to people from different parts of the UK on holiday. They love hearing him sing Cornish songs which he will sing partly in English and partly Cornish. He speaks Cornish, and as much as I would like to learn, I haven't got the ear for another language.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 6, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> I looked at old photos of c. 1900 for the first ELECTRIC lamps in this area, and based my 6" lamp on that scheme. They came in with the electric trams.
> View attachment 139093
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lee webster (Aug 6, 2022)

Today I thought I would have a day off from gardening. It has taken me about four months to clear the garden of weeds and get it looking OK. So instead I made a core from sand and sodium silicate cured with CO2. It worked OK and I might use it to cast a part. At midday-ish I couldn't stand seeing all that sunshine without taking advantage, so I went out and carried on clearing my brick drive of weeds. The brambles are quite rampant in the front garden, so I cleared some of the bigger branches away from the road, and also ate many blackberries! Later I decided to try a 3D print on my new resin printer. It failed completely, nothing stuck to the platform. I am struggling to figure out why the prints fail. After cleaning the resin tray I created another file and tried again. This time it did stick to the platform, but the print was not well defined. I have now ordered some new resin by one of the big manufacturers instead of the brand sold by the printer dealer. I have also ordered some replacement FEP films and resin filters. This is becoming an expensive experiment!


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 6, 2022)

lee webster said:


> Today I thought I would have a day off from gardening. It has taken me about four months to clear the garden of weeds and get it looking OK. So instead I made a core from sand and sodium silicate cured with CO2. It worked OK and I might use it to cast a part. At midday-ish I couldn't stand seeing all that sunshine without taking advantage, so I went out and carried on clearing my brick drive of weeds. The brambles are quite rampant in the front garden, so I cleared some of the bigger branches away from the road, and also ate many blackberries! Later I decided to try a 3D print on my new resin printer. It failed completely, nothing stuck to the platform. I am struggling to figure out why the prints fail. After cleaning the resin tray I created another file and tried again. This time it did stick to the platform, but the print was not well defined. I have now ordered some new resin by one of the big manufacturers instead of the brand sold by the printer dealer. I have also ordered some replacement FEP films and resin filters. This is becoming an expensive experiment!


I received my Amazon stuff at 10:30 pm last night so other than open the package and check for right parts this time  that was yesterday . To day I had my sister to deal with. Her shoulder injury is really goingvto impact what she can do . I’m trying to stay out of the way on the side lines.  I’m creating quick disconnects with much more flexible hose  I think I now have every thing I needed.  I’m goingvto blunt a couple cup pint set screws for temporary operation . I’m not quite done with the redesign of the eccentric hub . I also need to make spacer blocks for when I reverse the eccentric orientation . This is stage new design has room on the shaft . If it looks like it will work I may make a wood model just to test .  I got some socket head screws that are the same thread size these look like they may clear the base casting  I’m goingvto turn down a couple socket head screws just to see if this helps clearance.  These will be much stronger in the hex part of the screw end . So I won’t have to worry about splitting a set screw.  My sister hubby brought a few needed groceries to day so I have dinner . It’s rained all day today  not warm either.  Blasted nose bleeds persist  the hospital said my nose skin inside is very thin so I have to be extra careful blowing my nose they said just the increase in temp from hot drinks like coffee can damage it untill it heals .


----------



## lee webster (Aug 7, 2022)

Byron, I hear conflicting opinions about coffee. Can you cut down on the hot drinks? Perhaps drink more bottled water, or use a water filter.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 7, 2022)

lee webster said:


> Byron, I hear conflicting opinions about coffee. Can you cut down on the hot drinks? Perhaps drink more bottled water, or use a water filter.


Coffee is my staple beverage yes you can cut back but don’t forget it is mostly water and you need lots of water on hot days. Subbing sweet iced tea just adds a lot of calories. Coffee does no unless you sugar and milk or cream it . Plain mild a hot regardless of outside temp is my favorite. I can turn it off anytime. . Sometimes run out so I’m forced to. I sub water for orange juice and medications but some meds work better with orange juice. I can’t tell any difference .  Have fresh hot coffee sitting right here


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 7, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> Coffee is my staple beverage yes you can cut back but don’t forget it is mostly water and you need lots of water on hot days. Subbing sweet iced tea just adds a lot of calories. Coffee does no unless you sugar and milk or cream it . Plain mild a hot regardless of outside temp is my favorite. I can turn it off anytime. . Sometimes run out so I’m forced to. I sub water for orange juice and medications but some meds work better with orange juice. I can’t tell any difference .  Have fresh hot coffee sitting right here


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 7, 2022)

Right now I’m playing erector set trying different length set screws sanding and rounding off the cup point so they don’t dig into crank shaft again.  I’ve come up with another way to clamp the eccentrics . It’s more difficult to machine but I think I may have half a dozen 3 d printed and use heli oil inserts . Basically it’s a washer with a double split clamp built in . It will replace an existing “washer and set screw .


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 11, 2022)

Well today I finished up the police car. I did the last few things this morning like get a drive belt, finish up the exhaust pipes. Went for some shake down rides to shake out the problems. Fixed a few issues like brake trouble and a sloppy chain. It's running really good and is ready for granddaughter duty.

When I bought the car it came with an electric start briggs stratton 5hp so I always had the idea that it would have a battery. Well I got a little carried away and now it has a kill switch, push button start, working head lights, tail lights, brake lights, emergency flashers, and a siren.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Bentwings (Aug 11, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> Ok, I’m currently getting ready for another attempt at making these two engines running again .  I’ve searched a number of places regarding setting timing on piston ported steamers  I’m running compressed air.. the piston valves are operated by eccentric . So first I’ve established TDC of each the  two cylinders . Then by rotating the eccentric the piston valve moves in the steam chest .. now the actual port is about 1/8” diameter hole into the cylinder above the piston slightly .  On steam this allows the hot steam to expand increasing power . I’m sacrificing this by running air.  It also allows the slight cushion as the piston approaches TDC that reduces knocking, I guess . It doesn’t take long to see that the hole opening vs piston position can vary very fast   The same situation happens at BDC   There is a very small “ lap” but it’s hard to even measure. So I’m setting the piston valves at some depth down the piston valve bore  I can measure this pretty easily so I can set each  cyl the same
> Depth as timing .   Then apply compressed air to the intake port  this should run I think . I did this originally and turned the eccentrics untill the engine ran . It ran very smooth until the nut that hold the power piston came off and locked up the enginge. This caused everything that was set screw mounted to slip. Making a mess out of the crankshafts . There is no diagram or discussion in the assembly instructions only one picture that essentially says set the eccentrics as shown in the picture . Well its difficult
> Enough to see the orientation and trying to kinda scale it doesn’t work. As it turned out I set it up as I noted then just applied light air pressure untill it started running . It ran smooth then clunk it stopped . It was only going maybe 3-400 rpm  so not fast at all . I have two brass flywheels and of course I had the heavier one on the crank atvtge time . Fortunately , maybe I didn’t have the set screws cranked down hard . The flywheel has four of them so it messed things up but good.  No real damage to the piston or connecting rod .  I’ve got one engine back together now with the modified shaft collars . I have to make steam chest spacers then I’ll be able to reverse the eccentrics so I can lock them down . I’ll make one gentle test as it is to prove out the timing. I can easily adjust this then measure the depth of the piston port cylinder .  If it runs I’ll stop and take pictures .  I’m working on a redesign of the eccentric so they will have a clamp type mount . Then I’ll be more able to experiment with the timing . There appears to be some “ lap” like slide valves . The Ports are so small it’s hard to believe it even will run as it is. It does turn over smoothly however .


well I spent the better part of the afternoon attempting to return a couple of hex Allen driver bits that have incorrect 1.5 mm size . I received an email from the supplier saying to try the 5/64 size . Well I long since tried this  it’s whybinordered the metric set so I would have the correct size I have a single hex bent tool that fits perfectly . It’s just very awkward to use scrounging around I finally found a tee hex tool that fits . I measured all ofvthe tools the new driver 1.5mm would have slid right through if a hole had been in the screw . Two sets plus a third I got some time ago  it was the main reason I wanted a new set as the 2.5mm was missing . I send a real complaint note on their survey . I hate to buy a snap on set as they are grossly over priced . I even tried replacing the screw with a socket head cap screw but the head interferes with the engine casting . I could grind a notch but I’d rather not mess up the casting appearance .  I had the same issue either imperial screws a long time ago  I thought maybe the group of screws had a mfg defect so I laid out one of each size and tested them  then went back and checked all of some of the sizes . It’s not the screws  just measuring the tool tells the story when comparing to the working tool . I’m looking for a different brand  now .  Why do the small things give such pain in the rear end?


----------



## Steamchick (Aug 12, 2022)

What I did yesterday - reduced the Walnut tree stump to ground level. Used a new battery chain saw I bought (discounted)... Not cheap, but for the limited work I can get out of my body I don't need an "8-hour tool".
















Today I figure out how to move something that heavy to where it can dry out for a while!
K2


----------



## lee webster (Aug 12, 2022)

I think if I had large amounts of tree trunk like that I would be looking at some way of turning them into a garden feature. My imagination hasn't come up with "what sort of feature?".


----------



## Steamchick (Aug 12, 2022)

Thanks Lee, I am Open to suggestions...
K2


----------



## lee webster (Aug 12, 2022)

I sometimes see mobile artistes camped in lay-bys using a chain saw to carve tree trunks into a shape. I bet you could carve a chunk of yours into an eagle. Maybe start with a sparrow?


----------



## Toymaker (Aug 12, 2022)

Made a 5" diameter V-clamp to replace 4 small sheet metal screws that hold the end cap onto my forced air burner.  I've been tinkering with the burner quite a bit, assembling and disassembling repeatedly, and the single V-clamp makes that process much, much easier than fiddling with 4 tiny screws.  As an added bonus, the connection fit is now much stronger & tighter.  The aluminum clamping ring came from the metal tubes used on old TV antennas.   I first bent the straight tube into a ring, then slit the tube down it's centerline and opened the round tube into a "U" shape.  Braze a couple chunks of aluminum to each end,...drill and tap for a 4mm screw,...and done !


----------



## Steamchick (Aug 12, 2022)

Thanks Lee, I think a Chicken would be more appropriate for me? But I "wooden" know where to start. I may get all carved-up if it went wrong, or it looked good and then I slipped and chopped the head off, or something! So I'll stick the making swarf from metal, by machine, instead.
K2


----------



## lee webster (Aug 12, 2022)

It's just that as a retired carpenter I still like a decent piece of wood. I even made my car out of wood.


----------



## Steamchick (Aug 13, 2022)

What a BEAUTY!
K2


----------



## lee webster (Aug 13, 2022)

You can just see the tow ball under the back end. I made a small trailer from moped wheels and other oddments. It used to come off the ball and ram me before going off at a tangent. I stopped using it after it did that a few times!


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 14, 2022)

Toymaker said:


> I think you're talking about her _*Humerus*_ which is the arm bone which connects to the shoulder and has a ball on each end.  My 50-ish wife did the same type of break last month; snapped the ball off the rest of the bone on the smallest of her metatarsals (bones in the foot).  The bone your sister broke is much larger.
> 
> Unfortunately, women tend to loose calcium from their bones as they get older, making breaks much easier.
> 
> Hope she heals quickly.


Yo are absolutely right. We come from a dairy family our dad worked his life in the dairy industry we always had plenty of milk for cereal and just snack drink . I probably have mor milk than coffee I’ve been after her to drink more milk and monitor calcium . Also I played contact sports off and on all my life finally playing my last baseball at 72  every sport involved rolling around on the ground exercises especially football and hockey  every fall was to be a roll, avoid  reaching out with hand or arm in falls  i have even demo falls at home and have handholds all over my bathroom  I use a walking cane . They take a little getting used to and going up and down stairs is a bit tricky 
Ironical he same day sis fell. Also tripped on my entry steps. I was carrying mail including Amazon bubble package . I purposely carried that in my right hand so I could operate te door handles. Even at my advanced age I still have pretty fast reaction time. I realy don’t know how I got that bubble package from my right hand to under my chest but it cushioned the fall , and other than be amazed and frustrated  I was ok. The cane was across the fall so supported me . Last winter I slipped on a speed bump but just tucked and rolled I got snow covered but no injury . I’ve slipped on my roll around stool a couple times but never put hand or arm out. It’s a natural thing and results in many bad injuries to us seniors . Sis received a security video of her fall .  It was very bad. She now has a metal plate screwed in for 6-8 weeks   It’s very uncomfortable for her  hubby is being very helpful . Sis helps me but I’ve told  told her not to worry. Take care of herself first. I have a fall monitor that does automatic 911 calls plus it has phone like two way  and I always have my iPhone with me .


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 17, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> Right now I’m playing erector set trying different length set screws sanding and rounding off the cup point so they don’t dig into crank shaft again.  I’ve come up with another way to clamp the eccentrics . It’s more difficult to machine but I think I may have half a dozen 3 d printed and use heli oil inserts . Basically it’s a washer with a double split clamp built in . It will replace an existing “washer and set screw .


took air blower apart with the idea of converting rubber up to 1/4-40me threads so I can use my steamer parts lots of screwing sounds with Mickey muse drill  press but successfully drilled tap size near dea center. Then tapped brass easily. Then got it 1/4-40 ME taper Durand special holder o thread brass pipe. It took a while but finally got it threading . I needed about 1 1/2” of thread. Well doing this by hand wasn’t that best ida. It’s hard to keep the die going straight and level by hand so I have a threaded cork screw now. I’ll straighten it tomorrow and re thread if necessary. But two big deal projects done in one day was good. Youngest son is visiting tomorrow s that will be nice he is pro bike racer #2 on his team and has a courier delivery service that is doing well


----------



## lee webster (Aug 17, 2022)

It's good to get some work done.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 18, 2022)

lee webster said:


> It's good to get some work done.


Went for breakfast with youngest son it was a great time . We stopped at grocery store so I could get a few things as my sister is down for at least 6 weeks with broken humorous bone. Her arm  He had to leave a little early catch his plane .  Butbitvwas really nice to visit. I haven’t seen him in a year .  Then I came home and got after the corkscrew 1/4 40 ME threaded pipe.  I go it pretty well straightened , actually pretty easy and I didn’t have to retread any . This is going to be actiming setting tool for the  piston ort valve valve . It will screw into the exhaust port on the steam chest. By having a pair  o nuts locked together I’ll have a timing setting fixture so I’ll be able to set each port valve exactly the same across all 4 cylinders.  There is a hole on the piston valve  that makes it hard to use the back ofvthe calipers . I also got a 10 mm combination wrench to help lock the nuts  I discovered I had another one too.  There are several of these nuts. I’ll have to thin the open end a little to fit between a couple elbows but that’s ok. Also ordered a miniature adjustable wrench that is supposed to be thin enough .   Also got plastic 1/8 pipe to 1/4” barb so I can make a new air blower. . that fit perfectly and did just what I needed. . I can now make a slip on test connection for testing the engine pairs.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 18, 2022)

Making some yoyos. Got a good start today. Thy still need polishing and pressed together. But that's another post.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 18, 2022)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Making some yoyos. Got a good start today. Thy still need polishing and pressed together. But that's another post.


had care giver meeting today right in the middle of the day . I just getting started in my hobby room for today . I’m going to  test my new piston valve timing setting tool.


----------



## WisJim (Aug 19, 2022)

Moving my shop equipment from the old barn shop to my new, much smaller, shop in town.  Luckily, we were helped by a son and a friend of his for most of 2 days.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 19, 2022)

WisJim said:


> Moving my shop equipment from the old barn shop to my new, much smaller, shop in town.  Luckily, we were helped by a son and a friend of his for most of 2 days.
> View attachment 139399



Another interruption with INR blood test  results are good so I’m back on track  again .  


Also walked up to mail box between rain squalls and picked up my Amazon order . I got a pair of “scale” generator motors for the steam turbines . I got a small package of telescope tubing so I can adapt 6mm tooth belt drives.  I slso have boring material so I can use round belt too.  I need a way to make either an idler or slotted mount  for these I have a board so with some precision drilling I could maybe make a fixed mount . I have a small strip of brass flat stock too so it might be ossicle to make a slotted mount plate so I can adjust the bel tension . I haven’t given a lot f thought to this yet .  I’m kinda thinking I’ll use one turbine to drive one motor gen that I can connect to the other . Waste of energy yess but it’s action. I need something moving . Just ordered some canvas bulb holders and led lights so maybe I make the street lights I wanted the leds are only 5 watts  plus I have a 10 turn potentiometer if I need to adjust resistance . I think I have a bag of resistors too and a couple small capacitors so I think I can keep the blinking down . These can bus things are often done lights in cars especially older ones . My elcamino is supposed to have at least two but the interior lights have been changed years ago .  There are lots of different lengths of bulbs  as I just found out.  I’m going to do a test run of the #1 steam engine shortly now that I can measure the ost on valve position .


----------



## Shelton (Aug 19, 2022)

I took some time to sit on the front porch.   Seems as if the first hints of the autumn weather is felt in the air.   Below 70 at night the last couple of nights and only low to mid 80s during the past few days.      So very nice.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 20, 2022)

WisJim said:


> Moving my shop equipment from the old barn shop to my new, much smaller, shop in town.  Luckily, we were helped by a son and a friend of his for most of 2 days.
> View attachment 139399


I finished straightening my cork screw  1/4- 40ME threaded I’ve. S my iston valve setting tool is done 
. Then I checked the 10mm combination wrench but it’s too thick . I thought about just grinding it down but I couldn’t get out on the deck as it was raining and I just didn’t want grinding dust all over . So I cut off a piece of 2/2” copper tube and flattened it after scuffingbit inside and out in case I needed to solder on it , then I carefully cut out a 10mm slot so it functions like a open end wrench . Problem solved . Just took all after noon . It works.


----------



## Steamchick (Aug 21, 2022)

Sorting through some odd photos and videos I came across this one... 




Your browser is not able to display this video.




The pilot must have paid his AAA membership to get that service?
K2


----------



## lee webster (Aug 21, 2022)

If she had jumped off the plane as it landed then did a barrel roll with double somersault, I would have been impressed.
Obviously a staged stunt, but how did the plane take off with only one wheel?


----------



## Steamchick (Aug 21, 2022)

Probably fell off on take off?
Staged or not, one he'll of a stunt!
K2


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 21, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> Probably fell off on take off?
> Staged or not, one he'll of a stunt!
> K2


just cleaning up the mess from yesterday . I flattened a piece of 1/2” copper tube hen cut a 10 mm  notch in one end . After a little Emory paper I have the most butt ugly 10mm open end wrench ever seen . But it works  as intended.  True functionality first thing . I could have ground a 10 mm wrench down I suppose but I didn’t have anyplace to send the grit as it was raining outside . I confined the filings to a  small table. I’ll see if my son can machine a neater piece from 2/8” aluminum there are some jam nuts between fittings on my little steamer that this tool is needed for as standard thin wrenches just don’t fit and needle nose pliers  are really awkward in confined spaces .  I have a micro miniature aluminum adjustable wrench on the way. It’s supposed to be thin enough but I can growl it down outdoors between rain squalls  if necessary . 
I now need to come up with adjustable mount plates for my turbines and generators. I’ll try to get my son to do a little mill work . They will just be flat 2/8” aluminum plates with some holes and slots   
I’ve got a small x-y table for the drill press that I just need to mount  I’ve had a drilling set up in place that I’ve been using quite often so I just left it in place but I can  move it now . I know milling doesn’t go well on drill presses but most of what I have is just slotting a hole or a simple hole pattern . 
I need to do a little house cleaning to day. Doc visit tomorrow . I’ve had so many in home visits lately you would think I was in critical condition but it certainly is better than clinic visits.  My sister has a badly broken shoulder so she is out of business for 4-6 weeks . I YHINK it’s going to be much longer several of my car guy friends have had this and it was months before they could even drive . Most hadctobhavecreplacements.  Sis is pretty rugged but not the bull like me . I was back playing football in a week after my knee got wrecked .   It still bothers me  almost 40 years later but I just tell it “don’t go giving me trouble now”    It knows it has to behave .


----------



## Richard Hed (Aug 21, 2022)

I thimpfk the person fell off the wing on landing and was thrown forward into the propeller.  Just hamburger, but they didn't want to show a downer so they cut that part.


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 22, 2022)

Richard Hed said:


> I thimpfk the person fell off the wing on landing and was thrown forward into the propeller.  Just hamburger, but they didn't want to show a downer so they cut that part.


 tragic .

I have a two point question, I have both straight and tapered 1/4-40 ME dies what size brass rod is best to thread with these


Part two I need 2/4-40ME HEX PLUGS , where can I purchase these I’ve looked all over prefer in USA.  I have a piece of 10mm hex brass rod so I could drill it and cut it off  then drill and tap for a threaded brass end I can loc tite or solder it  I also have 10 mm hex nuts that drill and tap 1/4-  40 ME very easily  so I could do the same but I need a suitable rod size I also have 1/4” diameter brass pipe that the dies work on  I have soldered up the pipe but it’s more difficult than it sounds .  I have used 6 mm rod before but I’m out of it right now. It would be easy on the lathe but it’s down for the near future .  I looked fir some kind of core drill but could not find any . Very worst case I could hold an end mill in drill press vice and spin the hex rod into it but it’s a very shakey deal.  Same note with tool bit . I’d even settle for plastic all it for is to plug excess ports in steam chests compressed air only at this point 


Bentwings said:


> just cleaning up the mess from yesterday . I flattened a piece of 1/2” copper tube hen cut a 10 mm  notch in one end . After a little Emory paper I have the most butt ugly 10mm open end wrench ever seen . But it works  as intended.  True functionality first thing . I could have ground a 10 mm wrench down I suppose but I didn’t have anyplace to send the grit as it was raining outside . I confined the filings to a  small table. I’ll see if my son can machine a neater piece from 2/8” aluminum there are some jam nuts between fittings on my little steamer that this tool is needed for as standard thin wrenches just don’t fit and needle nose pliers  are really awkward in confined spaces .  I have a micro miniature aluminum adjustable wrench on the way. It’s supposed to be thin enough but I can growl it down outdoors between rain squalls  if necessary .
> I now need to come up with adjustable mount plates for my turbines and generators. I’ll try to get my son to do a little mill work . They will just be flat 2/8” aluminum plates with some holes and slots
> I’ve got a small x-y table for the drill press that I just need to mount  I’ve had a drilling set up in place that I’ve been using quite often so I just left it in place but I can  move it now . I know milling doesn’t go well on drill presses but most of what I have is just slotting a hole or a simple hole pattern .
> I need to do a little house cleaning to day. Doc visit tomorrow . I’ve had so many in home visits lately you would think I was in critical condition but it certainly is better than clinic visits.  My sister has a badly broken shoulder so she is out of business for 4-6 weeks . I YHINK it’s going to be much longer several of my car guy friends have had this and it was months before they could even drive . Most hadctobhavecreplacements.  Sis is pretty rugged but not the bull like me . I was back playing football in a week after my knee got wrecked .   It still bothers me  almost 40 years later but I just tell it “don’t go giving me trouble now”    It knows it has to behave .


----------



## lee webster (Aug 22, 2022)

I felt like a bit of excercise this morning, most of the hard gardening work is done and I wanted a good walk. I decided to walk to Tesco which is about three miles away. I took a bottle of water and wore an anorak, and set off at 9.20. I stopped at the village shop and bought a small bar of chocolate for the journey. I got to Tesco about an hour later, I only wanted to buy some sandpaper type nail files for my 3D prints. I bought two packs with twenty files in each. I then started to walk home and popped into Morrisons for a bit of shopping. As I was leaving Morrisons I had an idea for improving the design of a small engine I am working on, and I had nothing to write or draw on! I kept mulling the idea over as I walked home. I got home at about midday. I put the kettle to make a much needed cup of coffee and poured the water into the cup. Shouldn't coffee be browner than this I thought. It helps if you actually put coffee into the cup as well as milk.
The new design is coming along very nicely. I was almost ready to 3D print the old design.


----------



## ShopShoe (Aug 23, 2022)

lee,

I did a lot of designs while walking the dog, so a good thing to do, and healthy too.  I used to carry a small notebook and pen, then when I had a Palm Pilot (remember those?) I used the stylus drawing app from time to time. There's probably an app for my phone, but I'm retired and home a lot now and close to "real" paper and CAD on my computer and so forth.

I did go walking yesterday and had some shop-related thoughts, but kept losing the train of thought because of no sidewalks (pavements) and idiot drivers seeming to be bigger idiots these days.

--ShopShoe


----------



## lee webster (Aug 23, 2022)

I had a small shopping bag with me for the water, and of course the shopping I was going to buy, but I didn't think of a notepad. Today I ache like mad, but I still took a walk to the village shop, 1/4 of a mile each way. It eased the aches a bit! If I going to get into walking again I will carry some supplies including pad and pencil.
I could have taken a shorter route, but part of it was down country lanes with no pavement. I didn't want to risk it. I bet it would have been a nicer walk though. Perhaps a hi-viz jacket is called for.
Lee


----------



## Sprocket (Aug 23, 2022)

Dog takes us for a walk every morning. His usual has been about a mile and a half, but he turned 14 this summer and some days he turns around early. Especially if it’s hot. 
My wife and I ride our bikes every other day on a road a short drive away.
It’s half paved and half dirt, but a lot less traffic than riding from home. Takes an hour to ride 14 miles. Pretty ride along the Winooski River, but being Vermont, it’s still up and down.
Got to keep moving.
And I worked on my engine. Got some pops out of it yesterday, rearranging some carb parts for propane. I’m not sure about the propane, still figuring stuff out.
Doug


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 23, 2022)

lee webster said:


> I felt like a bit of excercise this morning, most of the hard gardening work is done and I wanted a good walk. I decided to walk to Tesco which is about three miles away. I took a bottle of water and wore an anorak, and set off at 9.20. I stopped at the village shop and bought a small bar of chocolate for the journey. I got to Tesco about an hour later, I only wanted to buy some sandpaper type nail files for my 3D prints. I bought two packs with twenty files in each. I then started to walk home and popped into Morrisons for a bit of shopping. As I was leaving Morrisons I had an idea for improving the design of a small engine I am working on, and I had nothing to write or draw on! I kept mulling the idea over as I walked home. I got home at about midday. I put the kettle to make a much needed cup of coffee and poured the water into the cup. Shouldn't coffee be browner than this I thought. It helps if you actually put coffee into the cup as well as milk.
> The new design is coming along very nicely. I was almost ready to 3D print the old design.





Bentwings said:


> tragic .
> 
> I have a two point question, I have both straight and tapered 1/4-40 ME dies what size brass rod is best to thread with these
> 
> ...


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 23, 2022)

Sprocket said:


> Dog takes us for a walk every morning. His usual has been about a mile and a half, but he turned 14 this summer and some days he turns around early. Especially if it’s hot.
> My wife and I ride our bikes every other day on a road a short drive away.
> It’s half paved and half dirt, but a lot less traffic than riding from home. Takes an hour to ride 14 miles. Pretty ride along the Winooski River, but being Vermont, it’s still up and down.
> Got to keep moving.
> ...


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 23, 2022)

I fooled around all afternoon trying to figure out why the air was coming out of the exhaust pets I was going to move the eccentrics then discovered I had the outer steam chest lates on backwards.  So I fixed that then I couldn’t get a jamb nut tight on the right angle fittings. Turns out the nut is smaller than the other jamb nuts  of course I don’t have a wrench for them so I’ll cut a notch in my home made copper wrench . These also are the same hex the blank plugs  in the bottom of the outer steam chests  
I don’t quite follow why there are different hex plugs.  I have a bag of brass hex NUTS  that I just run the  1/4-40 ME tap in. I have 10 mm hex stock but I don’t have an easy way t  o make plugs . I could put a end mill in the drill press vice and wiggle the vice position to allow turning hex stock down but it’s a very shaky operation at best  I could cut some 1/4-40ME thread stock and solder it into the nut but I can see a whole after noon project here . Of course it is really hard to find 1/4- 40 ME  plugs  here so I’ll guess I’ll just have to “ make” some . Then my nice flex air hose kept blowing off OF COURSE I don’t have  a 1/4-40ME to 1/4” hose barb or even a good clamp as the hose od is smaller. I may just put the old hose on temporarily   For some reason the engine is much tighter than before . I took the cyl heads off and it looks ok with no scarring . I YHINK the piston valve rod packing is tighter . It’s not easy to get to the packing nuts either so I may just have to bite the bullet snd get after them . I even used fresh air tool oil that worked fine during assembly . If I can get the air hose to stay on I can up the pressure a bit . I only had about 20!psi when it first ran . I think I’ll take the heads off again and apply air to see when it going into the cyl and when the exhaust is opening my iston vale setting tool works great. I may just have the timing way off .


----------



## Bentwings (Aug 24, 2022)

ShopShoe said:


> lee,we’ll today was just a down day. I didn’t sleep well even after falling asleep watching another episode of designated survivor on net flix .  Finally got the electrical connector set I needed to hook up the three “scale model electric generators . These have a male spade terminal so rather than just solder wits on the output terminals I decided to get quick disconnects so I could move them around as needed. Measuring the terminal I found they are 3mm. That’s pretty small. I foune d a set on Amazon pretty cheap complete  with matching female connectors and shrink wrap.   I thought it would be a good idea to make sure the terminals were indeed quick disconnect . Well, first the female connector wouldn’t go on easily the little dimple is too high . I could see forcing it might make it really hard to get off. That Ed correct . So I got out a pair and pushed them together . . They are coming apart easil. I also happened to get a mini adjustable wrench with thinned jaws. The connector just fits but still could not get them apart. I have a nipper style small cutter that also just fits By pulling very hard and very carefully I got hem apart. Then I took the nipper and gently flattens th dimple just a little how the pair are quick disconnect fit the motor perfectly . So I made up half a dozen pairs ready for wires the little plastic box had an extra pocket so I put the pairs the pairs in it . Problem solved 2 hours of screwing around . But I probably save diss assembly of a motor and possibly wrecked terminals .  Some days you are just lucky . They were supposed to replace the street today  while taking recycle stuff out I saw the paving crew down at the end of the block . The sky was getting dark fast . Forecast is for rain every day his week  so they will be delayed . I’m goingvto work on my steamer tonight. It looks like I have a timing issue . I’ll take the cylinder head off and see if I see when the  compression stroke starts . I measured the piston valves with my home made tool and they are maybe one thread difference . So I’ll try moving the eccentrics to get better timing .  I’ll also oil the cylinders better  recheck how difficult adjusting the packing is .
> 
> I did a lot of designs while walking the dog, so a good thing to do, and healthy too.  I used to carry a small notebook and pen, then when I had a Palm Pilot (remember those?) I used the stylus drawing app from time to time. There's probably an app for my phone, but I'm retired and home a lot now and close to "real" paper and CAD on my computer and so forth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bentwings (Sep 4, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> Back to model steam engines . Spent the whole day screwing around with valve timing . I’m obviously on the wrong track . Vince there are two cylinders on me crankshaft I can’t really set both exactly the same . As the timing is supposed to make it so each cylinder will fire  45 deg apart. Well easier dad than done so far .  I’ve moved the eccentric time almost  90 deg either side. It seems like one cylinder is fighting he other as the engine seems to start turning then gets easier to Tate fly wheel backward . I’m going to split the air line so only one cylinder gets air and see  if I just run on one cyl then try snd get the other working the same . I have much more pressure available  but I should not need this as the engine should work on 25psi  working correct I Then go after the other the same way.
> Walked up to the gas station for milk so far it’s only 80 deg f to day bright sun brisk south wind . I got Amazon package . I haven’t even opened it yet . Don’t remember what it is .  I had a wonderful in home nurse yesterday she helped do meds as they have changed Since my sister is going to be down for an extended time the nurse is going to try and line up a care person temporarily untill sis is back moving .  This steamer has been a struggle from day one . Now that I have a depth setting gage I’ll be able to make piston valve location very accurately . I thought about making a mini degree wheel for eccentrics on each engine so I could have a permanent thing to work with . If I ever get this to run correctly then I’ll get more into this . I don’t have any place to start right now .  I tried setting it as I did the vey first time it ran but it a no go still .
> 
> Been working on steam engines. I’m goingvto try test run later today . I got some interesting information on how the piston port valve works.  My method might not work but I’ll be able to accurately position it where ever it needs to be . The ports are only about 1/8” diameter so the sharp too edge can open a significant proportion in  very short distance . I could do some intricate math and make a percentage chart but I honk that’s too tedious. I just move the eccentric and piston some recorded amount and note results  I can observe rpm vs pressure easily then measure the ost on valve position accurately . Then I can duplicate it across both engines once one runs ok .
> My solid works does not have the fluid flow add on so I can’t model it .  It will be “ that sounds or runs good” and be done with it  precise won’t be necessary other than set up measurement .


----------



## cjstein_2000 (Dec 19, 2022)

Toymaker said:


> The coastal area of Thailand where I live experiences a similar micro-climate effect due to the ocean's thermal heat sink effect.  Daily highs here in Rayong seldom go much over 35C, with 32C being much more typical; drive just 10 kilometers inland and temps will go up 4 or 5 degrees C.  While it's common for central and northern Thailand to go over 40C during the summer months, the southern regions of Thailand, which are all coastal, benefit from the cooling effect of the breezes blowing over the relatively cooler ocean waters.  Of course, Thailand is a tropical climate, so our temps never go below 18C.
> 
> BTW, good luck with your cars timing chain issues.


Hi I'm an Australian expat living in Prasat, I'm getting back into lie steam after a long absence. My background is engineering after spending 23 years teaching in Australia.


----------



## Toymaker (Dec 19, 2022)

cjstein_2000 said:


> Hi I'm an Australian expat living in Prasat, I'm getting back into lie steam after a long absence. My background is engineering after spending 23 years teaching in Australia.




Greetings CJ, and welcome back into the world of steam power.  What size and type engine(s) are you planning to build?  If you haven't already discovered, Thailand can be a bit frustrating trying to source everything from machines to supplies, and the language barrier further complicates finding what you're looking for, and some things simply are not available.  So, be prepared to be both creative and flexible  

BTW, which "Prasat" do you live in,...there are several in Thailand.


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 19, 2022)

I live in Midwest USA. ABOUT 12”” snow on the ground now -5deg f  looks like about another inch last night . Maybe broom will bee enough  rained then frozen so very slippery. -15 deg f in coming days  possible windy . It will be dangerous to be out side  my kitty is snuggled up in her kitty carrier. Input a light blanket over the top to keep heat in . She doesn’t like electric blanket . Has her own infra red heating pad on my bed


----------



## WisJim (Dec 19, 2022)

I live in Wisconsin, east of Bentwings I suppose, and we had about 6 inches of heavy wet snow that was like wet cement, followed by another half a foot the next couple of days, and now it's below zero (Fahrenheit). We're spending the Christmas holidays in Pueblo, Colorado, with a son and grandson and this morning it's cold and clear.


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 19, 2022)

Lucky you have. Merry Christmas from north of St. Paul 

Currently it’s nothing out side 0 deg f . Light breeze  no snow but goingvto get really cold shortly.  I donated my favorite leather jacket but it was 35 years old and starting to show its age    $ 400 + for a replacement .

Have quarterly doc apprentice shortly then INR.  Blood test .   Nice to get it all done in one day right at home too .  I just got oncology review bill $1 per minute LOL $ 100  I’ll post a question after all this is done. . LI’m


----------



## Rocket Man (Dec 19, 2022)

I dug up 10 lbs of new Kennebec potatoes in the garden.   Winter potatoes do better than summer potatoes.  White color potatoes don't like 100°F hot blistering summer sun with almost no rain for 4 months.  Red Color potatoes grow very well in summer 4 lbs of new potatoes per plant.  We won't need to buy grocery store potatoes for 2 months.


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 19, 2022)

All is well with doc appointment . Good to know .

Now question . I have 4 of these little steam turbines  . They will turn 100 k with air tool oil.  A guy posted a while ago that had the same one he was also running on compressed air  the bearings came apart at about 100 k totally destroying the unit . These bearings seem to be sealed ball bearings I tried puttin a drop of air tool oil on them but it does not leak through .  There is no lubrication port.  I’ve run 50 k fo a brief Time and don’t see any temp rise .  I don’t know the exact size but boca bearing has ceramic ball bearings that look like they would fit . I was thinking I could set these to tilt about 5 deg then depend on oil to run up the shaft similar to automotive rear axels  or tap hole above bearings and us some 1/16” Rc airplane airline fittings for oil lines  these turbines are not in a forever situation .  They can drive motor/ generators pretty easily  gearing or belt drives don’t have to put a lot of force on them   I can also inject oil in the larger exhaust port . I have an airline lubricator  but I just don’t know how much oil really gets to the bearings there are supposed to be center bearings by I have not taken one apart to see the Rc airplane fittings have to modified for Mal threads but I’ve already done that on another application so it’s possible  1/16” line is pretty small  so not hard to make a oil line delivery system .  You can hold these in your hand . I forgot to include measuring tool  about 3.5” diameter .


----------



## Steamchick (Dec 19, 2022)

What does the turbine maker say?
K2


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 19, 2022)

That’s a bad one today  I think it’s made in China or tiland at any rate not contactable I got them on Amazon  they are still available  there is one on eBay that has built in gear box driving model generator.  I think for now I’ll just give them a small shot of air tool oil or marvel oil it goes a long ways on small tools . The airline oiler doesn’t really work that well the input air is not really high enough for real atomization  of the e oil  I boost air pressure but I think I’ll look more into a Venturi carb style injector they have a Finely  adjustable liquid flow I can just exhaust ar into a condenser I think.


----------



## Ironman2 (Dec 19, 2022)

Couldn't start my truck the other day, (06 Dodge diesel) checked fuses, checked clutch switch....still no cranky. It started in 10 ft when a friend gave me a tug, so I drove into the shop and went under it. The starter was there, in two pieces and the big fat conductor from the battery was about 1/8" away from contacting the block. That could have caused some excitement. 
The starter is in a place that had me imagining beating the engineer who designed that with a welding ground cable. Almost no wiggle room to remove it. I then decided to look at other original equipment such as the front drive shaft. It needed to be rebuilt as the U joints were worn. I found a young and flexible guy to do it for me while I cheered him on. The starter and front drive line have 407,000km on them, the rear has had joints replaced, I think I pulled it out 4 years back.
Anyway, it is all done now and good for the next 16 years.


----------



## Steamchick (Dec 20, 2022)

Bentwings: Oil for high speed bearings is a difficult issue to engineer. The oil is doing 2 main purposes. Lubricating and slightly sliding surfaces within the ROLLING members and COOLING to whole bearing by conducting heat from hot spots to cooler zones within the bearing. BUT conversely the oil is being sheared by any 2 surfaces with oil between that are moving in different directions or at different speeds. An excess of oil can consume a lot of power (relatively) and generate unwanted heat.... You really want the lowest viscosity oil you can use, to minimise the heat generation from the presence of the oil. Not just an oil that is a mixture of lubricating oil and a "thinner" such as paraffin, etc. (Like 3-in-one, WD-40, etc.).  Air-tool oil sounds good... if you can get good atomisation? Light Olive Oil may be good too? DERV: Diesel Engine for Road Vehicles also has high lubricity (to preserve and lubricate fuel pumps) and is a very light oil. I was taught that when re-building engines, washing with DERV (good lubricity) eliminates initial scuffing, but is no-good for painted parts, whereas Paraffin, petrol or "white spirit" (almost no lubricity) is good for parts to be painted, yet can cause initial scuffing when the engine is turned-over before oil supplies are fully primed. (Moving Parts were always well oiled with engine oil and molybdenum upon assembly as well of course).
I apologise for "teaching Grandpa old tricks"...
K2


----------



## Toymaker (Dec 20, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> Bentwings: Oil for high speed bearings is a difficult issue to engineer.
> <snip>
> K2



Lots of satellites in orbit use gyros to help with stability and to gently turn the satellite in a different direction; the onboard gyros use full ceramic bearings because in the vacuum of space all lubricants either evaporate or are thrown off; even dry lubricants don't hold up very well in space.  

So if Bentwings replaces the bearings with full ceramic there will be no need for any lubrication; just make sure the bearing encasement can carry away excess heat, and your good to go.  Full ceramic bearings can be run dry.


----------



## Steamchick (Dec 20, 2022)

How about PTFE dust?
I have an aerosol spray can that sprays PTFE dust... instead of liquid oil lubricants...?
I can imagine it will lubricate, but not diperse heat from the bearing components.
K2


----------



## Toymaker (Dec 20, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> How about PTFE dust?
> I have an aerosol spray can that sprays PTFE dust... instead of liquid oil lubricants...?
> I can imagine it will lubricate, but not diperse heat from the bearing components.
> K2



Bearing "experts" say that since ceramics are non-porous, they run virtually frictionless, create very little heat, and can be run dry.   I doubt if a little PTFE would do any harm to ceramic bearings, but I don't know if it would help.


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 20, 2022)

My ‘99 24 valve dodge dusky has 450 grand on it .  Into changed starter in nasty weather it had a rediculous battery wire I changed that years ago. The crank position sensor was up behind the starter while not difficult to change it means removing the starter then the sensor body is some kind of plastic with o ring in variably one or both are stuck if you are not careful or try to bull doze the operation you end up busting the crank position sensor off . Then you have a real problem as no drill can be inserted in the space guys have had to carve the things out with a series of drill bits turned by hand . That also means a messy oil change to get the remains out of the oil pan . Fortunately most are plastic and get pulverized by the crank .  My dual Ky has had only minimal service for its life it has started down to -30 deg f on its dual batteries I had portable generators to drive the block heater most really cold winter days .  It still has the original rear brake shoes in the rear I just cleaned and serviced them once a year  great truck it rusted pretty bad and is being restored . 



 My little turbines ar mostly aluminum and have rather large exhaust port so cooling should not be an issue .  I haven’t checked on price of ceramic  bearings yet . Im guessing they will probably cost more than the units. But thanks forvthe info on ceramics.  Air tool oil is pretty thin but air tools seem to last forever with only limited oil so it must be pretty good . I tried steam engine oil  on my little steamer that was a mistake . While it seemed good hot when cold you could hardly turn it over so I cleaned it all out  and stick to air tool oil  as long as it doesn’t see really hot steam or high speeds .


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 20, 2022)

I  sitting here rolling a turbine around looking at the knurled drive pulley when I remembered I had ordered a spring belt and connectors . If you are careful you really don’t need the connectors an they make a bump if it is a small pulley  so I looked up the spring belts on mc master carr  they have them in 10 foot lengths so I have 10 feet. Then I looked up the turbine on Amazon and they still have them but you can get them cheaper on aliexpress I don’t like to deal with that so I thought I have a birthday in a month or so  so I ordered another turbine. I have at least 6 stepper motors to convert to generators so I think I’ll look into doing a couple of them  I found the mfg ofvthe turbine but I’m no doing an intl call and I didn’t see a web site so I’m going to just keep the rpm down and try hand squirt of ai tool oil for now I have some LED  lights so I’ll make something for them eventually .  Circuits are pretty easy and there are lots of videos on how to do hem. I actually have enough to keep me busy if I can just get up the inclination to do them . We are supposed to get another blizzard an really cold weather . I’ll be busy shoveling snow for a couple days . I just hope the peer doesn’t go out . I have a 10 ke generator but I haven’t run it in a year and it’s 20 miles from me .  It’s actually on the list of things to sell off .  It probably would not hurt to get a small gen and electric heater for emergency.


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 20, 2022)

We have an emergency shelter here too so it not like the end of the world and I have some flashlights .


----------



## Toymaker (Dec 20, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> I  sitting here rolling a turbine around looking at the knurled drive pulley when I remembered I had ordered a spring belt and connectors . If you are careful you really don’t need the connectors an they make a bump if it is a small pulley  so I looked up the spring belts on mc master carr  they have them in 10 foot lengths so I have 10 feet. Then I looked up the turbine on Amazon and they still have them but you can get them cheaper on aliexpress I don’t like to deal with that so I thought I have a birthday in a month or so  so I ordered another turbine. I have at least 6 stepper motors to convert to generators so I think I’ll look into doing a couple of them  I found the mfg ofvthe turbine but I’m no doing an intl call and I didn’t see a web site so I’m going to just keep the rpm down and try hand squirt of ai tool oil for now I have some LED  lights so I’ll make something for them eventually .  Circuits are pretty easy and there are lots of videos on how to do hem. I actually have enough to keep me busy if I can just get up the inclination to do them . We are supposed to get another blizzard an really cold weather . I’ll be busy shoveling snow for a couple days . I just hope the peer doesn’t go out . I have a 10 ke generator but I haven’t run it in a year and it’s 20 miles from me .  It’s actually on the list of things to sell off .  It probably would not hurt to get a small gen and electric heater for emergency.



Don't forget to check the ft/sec or meter/sec speed limit of your belt.  You may want to replace the belt drive with a gear drive.


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 21, 2022)

I hear you regarding belt speed . I have an optical tach . Both units have about the same  diameter groove  the motor generator  is supposed to run about 5400  rpm .  So I’ll limit it to that by  limiting intake air flow and psi so the belt remains efficient and within its limits . The belt is stainless steel I’ll very lightly air tool oil it and watch heat 
I have o ring belt too as well as tooth belt with 3:1 reduction available . There actually is a gear drive coupe of these units on aliee express  this is an uncomfortable place to order from in my opinion   Plus it’s much or expensive it is a nice unit in that the  turbine shaft is supported on both ends instead of over hung load by extending  the out  put gear and it’s shaft .  

Anyway it’s fun  just gathering this stuff up I have a nice piece of 1/8” aluminum to mount these on . I really miss not having the shop where I can raid the scrap barrel for this stuff . Buying this on line is pretty expensive for what you get . My son has picked up where I left ofvon super scale warbirds . His ME 109 is almost done and the new P 51 B is coming along nicely plans rolled up are for a new Corsair and a new 120” B 25  bomber  he has almost the same situation I had with him and brother growing up son has daughter and son both into models  they have already traveled much as we did  with m models .   He said he now realizes how much fun it was and what it means now as young adult .


----------



## Toymaker (Dec 21, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> <snip>
> AliExpress is an uncomfortable place to order from in my opinion   Plus it’s much or expensive it is a nice unit in that the  turbine shaft is supported on both ends instead of over hung load by extending  the out  put gear and it’s shaft .
> <snip>



For what its worth, I've ordered about a dozen miscellaneous items from AliExpress and never had a problem with my packages arriving.   That said, I don't know what AliExpress policy is for returning your money if a package doesn't arrive.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 21, 2022)

Today I machined a gear guard for my hit and miss engine. Not because I worry about catching my fingers in the gears, but because open spur gears make a lot of noise. I found out long ago that a metal guard and a bit of grease will cut down the gear noise by a significant amount.---Brian


----------



## Ghosty (Dec 21, 2022)

Getting some new tools after sitting at the hospital for 3 hrs to get 6 stiches in a cut finger
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 21, 2022)

Ouch!!!!


----------



## mattb.351 (Dec 21, 2022)

Toymaker said:


> For what its worth, I've ordered about a dozen miscellaneous items from AliExpress and never had a problem with my packages arriving.   That said, I don't know what AliExpress policy is for returning your money if a package doesn't arrive.


I had a package from AliExpress that was delivered somewhere (not to me) and I told AlieExpress that I didn't receive it and they said it's not their problem, it has been marked as delivered by the carrier. They did not chase it up. They flatly refused. I haven't ordered from them again.


----------



## Steamchick (Dec 22, 2022)

I ordered food locally but the order was managed by Uber. The computer changed my order for 1 to 44 - after I had double checked all the information.... so the food outlet cancelled the order as they could not do an order for 44 meals!
Uber have never responded to my (repeated) claims for a refund, over £100!! A friend said he thought there was something in the small print contract that explained there were no refunds or something?
NEVER risk ordering via these crooks!
K2


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 22, 2022)

Speaking of stitches . It was a rues night before my first marriage my wife to be was sitting at  blue line during my amateur hockey game there was no glass like today back then . A young punky kid purposely high stocked me right over my left eye ripping a gaping gash with my eyebrow hanging . The coach wrapped a towel  around my head securing it with some tape. Then he said go get sewed up and get back her for third period.  So I did some 14 or 25 stitches . When I got back he grabbed me and my defensive line man partner and he wanted the kid off the ice  and we were not to be in the penalty box . We both weighed a good  50 pounds each more than the other average players so plenty big guys . Well we got punk face in the corner behind the goal smashed him between us he was carried off the ice . My partner scored the winning goal . Then came wedding day I was supposed to have stitches removed like you but there wasn’t time so I got my mother’s sewing sissies it and snipped them myself .   Needless to say I had a nice big shinner  on wedding day .  My partner and I played untill we were 26 in industrial hockey leagues known as “ the goon squad” were bigger yet both of us played industrial league football and baseball  together . I think we only got ejected once  over our careers . I’ve removed many stitches   The bad ones were after a stroke that I had a hole drilled in my head were really metal staples  I looked like frankenstein’s brother . Both eyes black and blue face swelled up  a big mess


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 22, 2022)

I’ve got pretty go pictures and many views of the turbine motor dynamo . I can count the gear reel on most gears I YHINK so it might be possible to make a gear drive .  I may be able to guess the module or pitch diameters if have a gear chart of some sort. Individual gears are quite expensive . I don’t think the loading is very high some pictures are pretty thick so I may be able to purchase gear rod stock .  The turbine pinion will run pretty fast but it noted as pretty wide well supported gear  light air tool oil would be ok I think . We got about 6-8” snow last night and it cold snd windy so I will be busy for a while today


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 22, 2022)

We got almost 8” snow last night it’s -18deg f with wind chill . Fortunately sits not wet snow . I shoveled for about an hour in the morning then went out after noon and dug out garbage containers  as it’s pickup tomorrow . Snow plow came by and blocked sidewalk again. It would be nice if the idiot would just turn the blade a little then make one extra pass   Then walked up to mail box about froze in north west wind . Small Amazon pkg and one letter .  Glad I sprayed wd40 a couple days ago or I never would have got door open .  Have my feet in electric foot warmer pad  it’s going to be -11 deg f tonight I’ll toss in a load of wash and dry it that warms the Uber side of home enough to keep pipes from freezing lots of snow all around so very little circulation under home  floor is not too cold west slipper and warm socks all the time . Have new electric blanket .  I’m a little worried that power might go out . We have community shelter but I just looked and entry door ways not shoveled


----------



## Toymaker (Dec 22, 2022)

mattb.351 said:


> I had a package from AliExpress that was delivered somewhere (not to me) and I told AlieExpress that I didn't receive it and they said it's not their problem, it has been marked as delivered by the carrier. They did not chase it up. They flatly refused. I haven't ordered from them again.



Thanks for the info on AliExpress,...now I know what to expect on failed deliveries. 

Whenever I order something that costs more money than I want to lose, I always pay the extra for shipping that includes a tracking number; if your package fails to arrive, you can always go after the delivery company.


----------



## Wrecks (Dec 23, 2022)

mattb.351 said:


> I had a package from AliExpress that was delivered somewhere (not to me) and I told AlieExpress that I didn't receive it and they said it's not their problem, it has been marked as delivered by the carrier. They did not chase it up. They flatly refused. I haven't ordered from them again.


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 23, 2022)

Thanks forvthe update in Allen express . Confirmed my thoughts . Amazon shipped with  an outside carrier . Packed was tracked as delivered but I received nothing .  I contacted Amazon  and explained situation gave them a supplied tracking number and the next day hey resent a second item  by USPS . They said just keep the first if it shows up .  , I also received wrong item a couple times I returned n and they said if you can use incorrect item just keep it  other time they have picked up items to be returned . So I try to order Amazon if possible  ive sold items on eBay as well as purchased items no issues if you use  high rated users .  I purchased my little steamer from UK direct. I notified bank it was being ordered , I paid shipping I even got a phone deal to make overseas calls cheaper . The uk   item arrived un damaged right in time .  I’ll order again from them some day . I’ve had email contact and they have been very helpful .  I think some of the stuff Amazon’s resells comes from Asian suppliers . You can usually tell if the delivery’s stretched out  most of these have had delivery dates improved 
,


----------



## Richard Hed (Dec 23, 2022)

I've never trusted aliexpress--it's my gut feeling.  However, I have bought thru "Made in China" and I never had that feeling of distrust with them.  I also recieved all which I ordered.  The one irritating thing about ANY Chinese vendor, is that once they get your eddress, they never stop sending emails.  I give them a fake phone number or they would probably be waking me up at nite trying to sell the rope to hang them with.


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 23, 2022)

It’s -13 deg f 20 mph winds light snow , white out conditions . I was out yesterday.  Today I’m dealing with frozen water pipes . So far I’ve got them going by turning up the heat . I ran cold water and got small chunks of ice the ran hot water it stopped but then gurggledcan started flowing so I filled container with hot water to pour in drain so traps don’t freeze  I turned up the house heat so the radiated floor heat warms the crawl space some . It must be right on thevedgevifvfreexingvthenninwrappedvoldvtowelnsround hot water pipe in the water heater closet. I have RV anti freeze coming so that takes care of drain traps.   For some reason there is a run of pipe about 2 gallons that must not be covered by heat wraps  once hot water is going I just make the rounds and cycle cold and hot water . I would not be proud ofvthe plumbing job here I see the neighbors have the service guy parked in front of their place . I’m going to call my heat and ac service and see if they could run a heat duct with on off valve  so I could blow heat under house by operating valve  vent line I guess  I don’t like the idea of having heat torpedo blowing Uber house because of carbon monoxide  poor overs design .  I’d put more heat tapes on but I’m just too old to be crawling around under home in dirt and spiders .  Well it stopped snowing  at least  still very cold . Tv I saying once in a generation conditions . I do remember in the ‘60’s a very cold spell and much snow up in Duluth , minn   I walked to high school both ways up hill too . LOL   We didn’t have any fancy snow blower. Just my back and a shovel .


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 23, 2022)

Today was time for the big shop clean-up. Every time I build an engine I drag out more and more tools and get so involved with machining that my small shop and office looks like a pack-rat lives in it. It's a small shop, and doesn't take a lot of time to clean up, sweep up, and put all the tools away in their proper place. People always remark on how quickly I build things, but if I cleaned up after every operation, my builds would take four times as long.


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 23, 2022)

Ha, how true it’s I have so many projects stalled for the finish operation , need maybe a single part or make one easy part but don’t have material which is ordered now delivered but working on another project .  The problem is if I pick up everything and put it some place I’ll forget where it went then I have to move stuff all over looking for it . Now have bigger mess Han I had to start with .


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 24, 2022)

It 5:am here so I’m not even out of bed . I’ve already corrected the frozen water pipes it’s just cold enough to freeze the valves once I get the hot water running I’m ok . I think it’s about -15 deg f  that seems to be the be cautious point  I have heat tapes but they are not the greatest. We have about two feet of snow on the ground the well is supposed to be below the freeze line but I think they miss measured . I just turned the heat up a little as there is a little more radiated heat  then I dry a load of clothes the dryer vent pipe is under the home so it heats the crawl space some.  it’s supposed to warm up some over the week end . Not enough to thaw  but closer to just freezing wind chill is about -30 deg f  very dangerous to be outside .  We had white out yesterday . I had to move the garbage bins and shovel their spots out yesterday  even full winter clothes wasn’t enough . I have new electric blanket so made good use of it .  I’m not walking up to get mail today .  I don’t think there is delivery anyway . 

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## ajoeiam (Dec 24, 2022)

A right wonderful Christmas and a blessed New Year to one and all as well.


----------



## Steamchick (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas everyone!
HO, Ho, HOO!
K2


----------



## Sprocket (Dec 24, 2022)

Spent today cooking for tomorrow.
Happy Holidays to everyone!
Doug


----------



## Richard Hed (Dec 25, 2022)

Spring time is on the way.


----------



## roncohudd (Dec 25, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> It 5:am here so I’m not even out of bed . I’ve already corrected the frozen water pipes it’s just cold enough to freeze the valves once I get the hot water running I’m ok . I think it’s about -15 deg f  that seems to be the be cautious point  I have heat tapes but they are not the greatest. We have about two feet of snow on the ground the well is supposed to be below the freeze line but I think they miss measured . I just turned the heat up a little as there is a little more radiated heat  then I dry a load of clothes the dryer vent pipe is under the home so it heats the crawl space some.  it’s supposed to warm up some over the week end . Not enough to thaw  but closer to just freezing wind chill is about -30 deg f  very dangerous to be outside .  We had white out yesterday . I had to move the garbage bins and shovel their spots out yesterday  even full winter clothes wasn’t enough . I have new electric blanket so made good use of it .  I’m not walking up to get mail today .  I don’t think there is delivery anyway .
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone


Merry Christmas


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 26, 2022)

That’s good strategy  I have lost two pkgs on Amazon and they made good on both promptly  usps and ups are both problems they go right by my home yet wil smash a pkg in the over size box so bad I’ve had to cut the pkg open just to get it out. Yesterday one of them slogged through 3 feet of snow jut to put a pkg at the wrong door they had to get around two big trash bins too I purposely leave that side un shoveled the other door is completely clear I’ve asked several times for the delivery to be marked deliver to west door  they ignore it all they would have do is kick the pkg out in the street and I would see it .  The I get handed to resident notice I’ve yet to see this excep last summer when I stopped the drive and did I’ll take it from here .


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 26, 2022)

Amazon Walmart and pet co delivercorrectly every time


----------



## ajoeiam (Dec 26, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> Amazon Walmart and pet co delivercorrectly every time


Lucky you!

Not true here!!!!
Package shipped (truck freight!). 
Freight company - - "address doesn't exist(!!)" people have been living here for some about 150 years - - - rueful grin. 
Package returned to Amazon's center further east. 
Now to reorder would cost more than $1000 extra. 
So far I am resisting a re-order. 
Amazon had a list of excuses about a mile long too!


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 26, 2022)

When they switch carriers it seems they have issues . I give poor ratings for messed up deliveries . I got one call from Amazon after a poor rating that I was able to voice my thoughts


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 26, 2022)

Rolled out of bed just s few minutes ago . I had way too much to eat yesterday then stayed up way too late .  Just bumped my nose on cupboard for so I’ll be down a few minutes stopping nose bleed . I have to take blood thinners so I’m really susceptible tical  to bumps and bruises . At least it’s sunny and above 0 today.  Still a little wind however


----------



## Steamchick (Dec 26, 2022)

Hi Bentwings, Sorry to here you have a little wind. I do too when I over-eat.
What I did today? Not a lot. Just drove 1 1/2 hours to Whitby with nearest and dearest and daughter, just to look as it is so beautiful when sunny. And we had clear skies  and sun until sunset just after  3pm. Enjoyed a meal in an English pub. Wind in Whitby was an icy blast! Not nice! And then I drove home again. Then ate some chocolate so I am expecting some more wind later. 
Has anyone dismantled an LED tube replacement for a fluorescent tube? I did on Xmas eve. I have 3: 2 last "forever" and are used for hours every day but the 3rd in my garage only gets 1/10th of the usage time of the others and stopped working a month back.
When I dismantled it I found one Ower unit OK but the second unit NG. No power out. The 8 ft LED strip flashed ON-OFF-ON repeatedly with just the working power unit. I guess it can only manage a 4ft length? 
Can I fix it?
Happy holidays!
K2


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Dec 26, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> Hi Bentwings, Sorry to here you have a little wind. I do too when I over-eat.
> What I did today? Not a lot. Just drove 1 1/2 hours to Whitby with nearest and dearest and daughter, just to look as it is so beautiful when sunny. And we had clear skies  and sun until sunset just after  3pm. Enjoyed a meal in an English pub. Wind in Whitby was an icy blast! Not nice! And then I drove home again. Then ate some chocolate so I am expecting some more wind later.
> Has anyone dismantled an LED tube replacement for a fluorescent tube? I did on Xmas eve. I have 3: 2 last "forever" and are used for hours every day but the 3rd in my garage only gets 1/10th of the usage time of the others and stopped working a month back.
> When I dismantled it I found one Ower unit OK but the second unit NG. No power out. The 8 ft LED strip flashed ON-OFF-ON repeatedly with just the working power unit. I guess it can only manage a 4ft length?
> ...


Steamchick, I have been fiddling with the LED lighting for years, and love the challenge of the vast variety of types that there are.  I have found some to be repairable and others...... not so much. It seems that some last forever, and others just fail quickly, even within identical lamps purchased in the same lot.

The flashing you see when doubling the length of the light tape might indeed be from overloading the power supply. Some of them are constant current, and some are constant voltage, but most are built only as robust as they need to be.  But you might try cutting the 8 foot tape into two 4 foot pieces and wiring them in parallel instead of series.
Lloyd


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 26, 2022)

Setting around trying to digest yesterdays feast, and trying to buy a depth micrometer from the local "buy and sell" adds. Found one for $35 but its about 100 km from me. Now I'm waiting to find out shipping costs.


----------



## Steamchick (Dec 26, 2022)

Hi Lloyd Thanks for comment.
The "tube" comprised 2 x 4ft LED strips joined in parallel (in the middle of the tube) with one per supply feeding one end and t'other feeding t'other end. Simple packaging to mimic an 8 ft tube. 240 volts fed from 2 pins on 1 end... from the choke, with a shunt instead of a fluorescent starter.
Tomorrow I'll wire the single working power supply to a 4ft length of LED. And see what happens.
K2


----------



## Stoker87 (Dec 26, 2022)

Bentwings said:


> When they switch carriers it seems they have issues . I give poor ratings for messed up deliveries . I got one call from Amazon after a poor rating that I was able to voice my thoughts


I should start doing that - leaving poor ratings for poor delivery.  Unfortunately the delivery drivers don't make much.  You can only expect so much for minimum wage I guess.


----------



## cjstein_2000 (Dec 26, 2022)

I'm just starting the design process for a 5 inch gauge railbus, As i live in Thailand it has be difficult to source materials, but I'm getting there slowly. the attached picture is about what I'm aiming for.


----------



## Richard Hed (Dec 27, 2022)

Stoker87 said:


> I should start doing that - leaving poor ratings for poor delivery.  Unfortunately the delivery drivers don't make much.  You can only expect so much for minimum wage I guess.


Actually it's much worse than that.  amazog  takes advantage of their drivers, forcing them to become their own little company. that way amazog isn't responsible for wages, insurance, time off, unemployment help--NOTHING!  and then they turn on the drivers and use them till they finally figure out they must quit that business--of course, some of thse people lose thousands of $$ trying to make a go of such a business.  You can view the problems on utub if you search for them.  It's worse than disgusting.  the advice is DO NOT form a small company in order to be an amazog driver.  Fedex used them for a while and this year (2022) or last year, quit using them and went back to their own trucks and delivery drivers.

I had a job like that once in which I was a draftsman for a small local company but I could not work for them unless I had my own "business".  So I araagned all that then began to learn the proprietary drafting program.  Well, I wasn't allowed to take it home to leaqrn it, so I had to learn it on the job.  I thimpfk I lasted a week before being fired for not knowing the program.  LOL, what total a$h holes they were.  They are now out of business.

As far as amazog's business practices go, they make sure the people they are recruiting know nothing about business--claiming they will train them, no need to know anything.  That's a ruse to get sukkers desperate for their own business, but it's just all a ruse to get people in the door --  really, they are victims.


----------



## Steamchick (Dec 27, 2022)

CJStein: Is this the sort of thing you are looking to make?
County Donegal Ford railcars:


			The Irish Narrow Gauge - Scale Drawings
		



			3D printed Irish narrow gauge
		









						Irish Narrow Gauge Trains - Shapeways Miniatures
					

Shop for irish narrow gauge Trains in the Shapeways 3D printing marketplace. Find unique gifts and other personal designs in Shapeways Miniatures.




					www.shapeways.com
				




And an odd picture or 2 here?








						Co. Donegal Railways, Ireland – Part 3 – Petrol Railmotors
					

The Co. Donegal Railways were early adopters of modern technology, First, in the early 1900s, it was petrol railmotors with which they flirted. Later, they were the quickest narrow-gauge lines in t…




					rogerfarnworth.com
				





I saw these on a track some years ago when travelling across Ireland.

























K2


----------



## Steamchick (Dec 27, 2022)

I have uploaded these pictures to Wikipedia... for anyone to see.








						Railbus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



K2


----------



## cjstein_2000 (Dec 27, 2022)

Steamchick said:


> CJStein: Is this the sort of thing you are looking to make?
> County Donegal Ford railcars:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cjstein_2000 (Dec 27, 2022)

Thanks for the links. I rode a railbus in Queensland called "Red Fred". a friend in Australia to 3 1/2 gauge ,
so I'll base my design on this one. and use a wagon as drive seat.


----------



## Steamchick (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi CJ, OK. Enjoy!
K2


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 27, 2022)

One item I gave a poor review because it simply didn’t work as described . I offered a suggestion to fix it and lo and behold I got a response then about a week later I hon a new unit with a small modification I had suggested …. No charge .    So I used it then sent a thank you note  


So some times it pays to speak out .  It’s a powered electric hex driver  easy reverse . It came originally with a driver set that I had no use for in fact the screws that it was  meant for are apparently rare clock stuff the new one came with standard 1/4” hex driver capability  I have about every length hex driver tools that I used often . I’ve sent these back too several times because they did not fit or stripped easily received  I got new ones  that were correctly made .  Some came with plastic holders that you needed a pliers to pull them out others were so loose the tool would just fall out .  My standard test is to try the next to the smallest in a socket head screw if it slips or I can’t get it in the set goes back I even explained this test .  One company said to just use the closest SAE size . Well I had a melt down over that one  I wrote a very pointed note showing the difference between metric and SAE    I received full new sets of SAE and metric  driver plus a note so I again thanked them for the service . I guess it pays to squack when needed.  Spell check won’t let me type it but you can figure it out. Just old saying 

It’s warming up a bit not above freezing today but warmer the rest ofvthe week


----------



## Steamchick (Dec 28, 2022)

Bentwings, we're you hit by the "Buffalo bomb" cyclone? 5 deg F.?
BBBRRRRRR!,
K2


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 28, 2022)

No Buffalo bomb but still about 4 feet of snow over a couple days lus -20 deg f temps my water lines froze twice but I got them cler easily. I just turned the heat up a couple degrees to increase radiated heat under the house snow is banked pretty well now so it’s stays armervunder the hous as the wind doesn’t circulate we had white ou  couple days as the snow was not wet so it blew around and drifted. It’s above freezing now and predicts to stay there during  th day for the next week or so  I got the ice melt yesterday a couple day late late . I may walk up to the gas station for milk today so my sister doesn’t have to stop . I’m goingvto her place for dinner Sunday  they had big Christmas dinner for the day with their kids and grand kids so I had a quiet day with my kitty Sarafina  she is very gentle doesn’t pur very loud but enjoys brushing and pets .  Cats are funny I have furry Sherpa blanket you would think she would curl up on it but she will go out of the  way to avoid it she has a infrared pad that reflects body heat for her primary Bed other wise she rests in her kitty carrier  or a sunny window . She strictly indoor  kitty although she has slipped out a couple times  but stayed right on the deck  her play time is at night she gets  her toys out of her toy box  then coms and curls up on the bed for the night oops pictures Gita little larger than expected


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 28, 2022)

Here is what Ive been working on slow but sure been wanting to build one for some time and am finally working at it.


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 28, 2022)

When note English pub I have to recall a fun thing in my journey to Central Europe years ago. We stayed in a small hotel in a town south of Hanover  they had a great breakfast serve yourself that seemed common at the  time . Our first day I went down for early breakfast lots of cereal coffee and other goodies I had chatted with the owner he previous evening she had a very large all black German Shepherd I was into German Shepherd training and she directed me to the local club  anyway she said her dog liked to curl up under the table . He was sniffing my hand and seemed to want to sit next to me she did it was ok if I didn’t mind  I patted the seat next to me he jumped up sitting perfectly . She said he didn’t like the bread man in the morning as he yelled at the dog and threw day old brat bun half’s at him which made him bark even more . So in the morning the dog came over and joined me  I gave him a bowl of water on the seat next to him  the bread guy came and banged on the kitchen door the big German Shepherd just exploded off the seat as roared into the kitchen sure enough the guy yelled in German which just fired he dog up like a steam engine the guy made sure he made plenty of noise with the bread trays . After he finally left I just called the dog and he came running jumped on the seat next to me like nothing happened I got another bowl of water and he lapped it up as big dogs do    It was a total mood change  I had a great time every day we were there  the owner said I was like half dog as the dog just liked sitting with me  we stayed a week twice .  She als met me at the   dog club  since I knew German dog commands she said take him out and practice with him so I did here is where my beginning K 9 training really got started .    The dog was better than I was .   Over all one of the  best trips into Central Europe   We didn’t get over to he UK  unfortunately  there was so much history that we just couldn’t see it all .  Very memorial trips


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 30, 2022)

Today it’s mid 30’s  sunny light wind looks like a few milder days ahead. We still have 6 weeks of potential really cold snowy days    I’m doing some thinking on shock absorbing landing gear for our Rc scale models . I’ve wanted to do this for years but have not had shop available . My son called and said they had repaired the lathe and it was running smoothly .   I’ll see if he can make a few parts I’ll need  the big issue is the bores of the  gear struts is poorly finished there is a place near me that does burnishing so I’m considering having the struts burnished for a smoother bore .  I need to work out a calving system either adjustable or changeable. Big Rc planes can land very hard  there is a strong internal spring but a hard landing produces a bounce as rebound is not controlled. I have some Rc car shocks that I may modify  they are more adjusted by viscosity of the oil than adjustable or replaceable valves  I have 50 and 100 et oils so I can radically change control easily  the car shocks may not be mechanically strong enough. The retractable gear really takes a beating on the big war birds   The Corsair will weigh in at 45 pounds or slightly more.  The B 25 bomber will be about 50 pounds  the engines on both planes can squish the gear legs flat at full pier so take offs from some of the rougher runways really work the moving parts .  My first Corsair flew for 13 years and probably well over 500 flights  just as full size one part attrition was substantial . Rc planes don’t have on board hydraulic systems  just air systems for operation and brakes. But now with the lathe back on line I can possibly get on of my sons to make what I might need  I’m thinking of sealing the strut with bolt on head similar to model steam engines  X shaped Teflon o rings are available  as well as other materials  by using the bolt on piston I can  make a land or groove as a result of machining just one relief in the bottom of the piston head by adjusting the length of this I can make a built in fixed compression . Making several various groove depths allows tightness in the bore to be adjusted  I’m thinking a reed valve arrangement might work .  Rc car shocks have different size holes in them but the individual valves can be hard to find. I may have to make special ones  more development is needed . It’s surprising the mfg have not jumped on this  as modelers have asked for this many years ago 

Lunch time


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 30, 2022)

Well today I took some time and cleaned up the shop. Also have been keeping an eye on the 3D printer. Started printing the fenders for the little shriner car. I had to split them in half so it's 4 pieces. The right front piece has been going for about 25 hours now with 19 hours to go. Then I have to do it 3 more times. Both Fenders is roughly 160 hours give or take 2 beers.


----------



## Bentwings (Dec 31, 2022)

I had just a dusting of snow but the garbage bin was out in the street so I brought it back and walked up to get the mail. Nothing important I finally got my cola paperwork . And a tax statement . Can’t forget that. I’m going over to my sister’s for new year dinner . It’s just her and hubby and me so it will be a quiet day. Mayb watch football for a while  . Next week is do something productive each day even if it’s just wash dishes or clothes .maybe some hobby stuff .now that the lathe is fixed I can get son to make a couple small things he got some large diameter aluminum drive shafts so I may be able to revive boiler project . I have notes but I’ll have to re do the end caps and internal tubes   Sealing a built up unit is an issue  . I have a plan for Teflon seals . It will be electrically heated so no fire  . I need a 220 vac unit but I YHINK I can make a short cor and lug into the range socket . Removing range cord of course  I have a 10 kw generator with 220 outlet that I could use but it will need tune up and battery plus it’s over at a friend shop . So just something to think about for now .   I would normally Tig weld the boiler but  I can get end cap strength with tie bolts now that larger tube is available we have hydraulic testing stuff to test I do I’m ok with that . Local law does not require testing of this as long as it’s not fuel fired . I’ll keep pressure down to dry real steam temps and pressures.  Not going to worry about this for now


----------



## Bentwings (Jan 2, 2023)

It’s 6 am so still in bed. It’s supposed to snow again today . I had a great new years dinner at my sister’s yesterday . She loaded me up with left overs turkey mashed potatoes and gravey so I’ll have couple dinners this week . I’m going to try and do one thing per day home chore or hobby thing plenty of those to do. 
Also give my kitty some extra love.


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Monday at 9:26 AM)

Here is a short video of my kitty, Dandelion. When I get up she wanders around with an annoying and impatient meow-yowel, waiting at my shop door for me. When I finally show up with my cup of coffee, she dashes in and hops up on the chair at my computer. She is at-the-ready to meet my needs of having a kitty to pet.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Bentwings (Monday at 10:26 AM)

Cute video. I too have a kitty she is almost 3?years old inside only kitty. Extreme gentle  she does not purr much usual afte window sitting then daily brushing  she more vibrate than purrs I have a bladed comb to get deep cleaning so she didn’t get Matt’s  she like to sit right on me for pets. She doesn’t particularly like exploring  boxes I have a premium Marino wool cat cad that she early uses preferring her kitty carrier ive had big dogs and supe stove dogs so the calmness is nice . Cats dot train easily a dos  working on calling her with ultra sonic whistle to cow o bed at night


----------



## Bentwings (Monday at 11:30 AM)

I received a couple beam flex couplings so I’m goingvto try and get a couple turbines connected to model generators . I’ll have to make some shims so shaft Centerline’s are closer. I YHINK I have stock for this  . First try is to connect them shaft to shaft in line and use as small flex as possible  then I have to creat some kind of split airline I YHINK I saw some tees in the fitting box and there is some Tyson fuel line I use for low pressure air . I don’t think the turbines will need much pressure from testing  its mor volume but the inlet fitting is pretty small  anyway  mainly I just want to see how these work together once I have proper shims I can set up the belt drive ones too. I end up with a gang of coupled units  it depends on how much load the generators take . I have a couple of done light 12vdc leds and a variable resistor as well as a bag of resistors so I can make what I need . I also got some small alligator clips ascibdontblikevthe  mini spade connectors I got . They fit the generators but it takes careful squeezing with side cutter to push the decent button down so they slip on easier . The generator terminals ae pretty delicate so I’d rather not break them or damage them .  
The rest of today is reserved for house cleaning . The big snow fall borough in a lot of street salt and dirt so it’s vacuum time . I may have to scrub some floors too. I hate that one . It’s sunny but cold today I’ll go up and get mail later .  Oncology test tomorrow . Don’t know what that entails maybe as an of some kind as I haven had one for a while


----------



## Richard Hed (Tuesday at 12:29 AM)

Lloyd-ss said:


> Here is a short video of my kitty, Dandelion. When I get up she wanders around with an annoying and impatient meow-yowel, waiting at my shop door for me. When I finally show up with my cup of coffee, she dashes in and hops up on the chair at my computer. She is at-the-ready to meet my needs of having a kitty to pet.
> 
> View attachment 143638


Does that kat bite?  You can train it to.


----------



## Bentwings (Tuesday at 1:26 PM)

Well oncology went ok no real issues so far .  I have to return in a month .  They test numerous blood test reports then compare over time . I YHINK they took 7 vials today but probably 30-40  individual tests . I didn’t realize how much can be tested or observed by simple blood tests  I have one more Friday I&R test mostly for blood clotting in reference to stroke or injury .


----------



## ChazzC (Tuesday at 1:53 PM)

Bentwings said:


> Well oncology went ok no real issues so far .  I have to return in a month .  They test numerous blood test reports then compare over time . I YHINK they took 7 vials today but probably 30-40  individual tests . I didn’t realize how much can be tested or observed by simple blood tests  I have one more Friday I&R test mostly for blood clotting in reference to stroke or injury .


Yes, they can tell a lot from blood tests: if they hadn't been running a series of broad blood tests on me over a period of months 4 years ago they wouldn't have caught my kidney failure until it was too late. As it is, I'm in better shape now than I have been for 30 years (OK, less hair and most of that grey, and some parts don't move as smoothly).

Glad to hear things are going in the right direction.


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Tuesday at 7:42 PM)

Richard Hed said:


> Does that kat bite?  You can train it to.


Now Richard, why would I want to train my cat to bite? Are you coming to visit?    ha ha. just joking.


----------



## Richard Hed (Tuesday at 8:00 PM)

Lloyd-ss said:


> Now Richard, why would I want to train my cat to bite? Are you coming to visit?    ha ha. just joking.


yeah, I'm coming for a visit.  I often ask peeps if their dogs bite.  Of course, they all say no.  but the reality of it is probably 50% WILL bite just haven't had the oportunity.  Every once in a while we hear about someone's dawg biting someone, and the owner swears the dog dosen't bite.  the worst biters are Chihuahuas--if not 100%, nearly.  I asked someone if her chihuahua bites a couple months ago, and of course she said no.  But I know better, I've never met a chihuahua who wouldn't bite.


----------



## Lloyd-ss (Tuesday at 9:29 PM)

Richard Hed said:


> yeah, I'm coming for a visit.  I often ask peeps if their dogs bite.  Of course, they all say no.  but the reality of it is probably 50% WILL bite just haven't had the oportunity.  Every once in a while we hear about someone's dawg biting someone, and the owner swears the dog dosen't bite.  the worst biters are Chihuahuas--if not 100%, nearly.  I asked someone if her chihuahua bites a couple months ago, and of course she said no.  But I know better, I've never met a chihuahua who wouldn't bite.


OK Richard, you got me. She doesn't bite because the scratching always works. But if the scratching doesn't draw enough blood...... maybe she would bite. She's actually a very sweet kitty, just a bit mental. So, anybody's guess.


----------



## Wheat47 (Tuesday at 9:59 PM)

My cat bites!!!  Little scamp!!  I was standing in from of the bathroom sink and she came up behind me, was rubbing and all, then she decided to take a nip out of my leg!!!
And I don't know why, but she has to come and help me go to the bathroom!!  If I don't latch the door, she'll push it open and come right in!!
And you can pet her, at her convenience!!!  Something about her, she doesn't like to be petted or held.  But she follows us all over the house.
sometimes when I'm at the computer, she comes in, sits on the floor beside me, looking at me, giving a little "squeak".  So, I pick her up, 
(One of the few times I can pick her up!!), put her in my lap, then she jumps up on the desk and blocks the screen!!  As you say, Lloyd, she's a bit (or a lot!!) mental.  But we love her!!!  Great entertainment!!


----------



## Richard Hed (Tuesday at 10:54 PM)

Lloyd-ss said:


> OK Richard, you got me. She doesn't bite because the scratching always works. But if the scratching doesn't draw enough blood...... maybe she would bite. She's actually a very sweet kitty, just a bit mental. So, anybody's guess.


My kitty is a tuxedo.  She is about 8-9 years old but still loves to play.  I like to play too, but her claws are razors.  I have to trim them to be able to play with her.  but she is a llot of fun.  When she can't win, she gets angry and then bites, not hard but enought to hurt a little.  she doesn't draw blood.  When I was a kid (last week) we had siamese cats.  My brother played with them too much and got cat-scratch fever (yes, it's a real thing).  We never thot about trimming their razor blades.

Wheat 48:  when my cat nips me, she is hungry.  My kitty also opens the door and she sleeps on top of me.  I do a lot of computer work in bed and YES, she blocks the view always.


----------



## Bentwings (Yesterday at 9:22 AM)

My kitty just discovered the new electric blanket . Looks like it’s going to be he favorite spot for nap.  It’s interesting I have a furry Sherpa blanket that she won’t even walk across .

More snow looks like about 3-4”  I hop it’s nt wet stuff  it’s 30 deg  F 

I’m goin to see if I can get solid works running today  ive got the laptop set up so the tv can be the screen so I can see it better . Tv is not as high resolution but  at least I can see icons better . You can zoom in as much as needed I just have not used it much  so I learning windows and SW  at the same time  I really need a printer now so I’ll look into one shortly


----------



## Poppy Ott (Yesterday at 10:08 AM)

In one of those chicken first or egg events, I acquired a set of DA 100 collets long before I had a use for them, or even anything in which to use them.  When I finally got around to making the vertical head for my milling machine, naturally I used the collet on hand.  At 3/8” maximum capacity, though, they have been rather limiting, especially as I have a Number of .5” shank straight milling cutter, dovetail cutters, and keyway cutters.  I did plan ahead in making the milling head, planning on some day getting a set of DA 200 collets. Someday arrived a few months ago, and now I have gone the next step; disassembling the milling head, modifying the spindle for the larger collets, and reassembling the head.  Another round tuit taken care of.


----------



## Bentwings (Yesterday at 3:05 PM)

It light rained all night freezing rain it’s like a skating rink outside I’ll toss som ice melt salt out there  but I may have to dig out my shoe cleats and ice tip for my cane  the roads are clear but side streets are a mess . It’s supposed to warm up tomorrow so that will help . Unusual weather this winter.  Sorry it’s not climate change there has not been a climate incident since 535 AD  when volcanoes erupted .  While it became planet wide but there was no melting of ice caps or mass extinctions . Good reading if you need something to do.


----------



## Bentwings (Yesterday at 5:32 PM)

Well I got SW up and running with display on larger TV screen I don’t know how. I just kept pressing buttons untill it piped up . I think I’ll leave well enough along until tomorrow . 

i&R test tomorrow so maybe some insight into persistent nose bleeds . I have to take blood thinners as preventative  to blood clots . Blood oxygen was 100% again today so something is going right I think  lost a good 5?pounds since last doc visit . So that’s good but pants are loose fit now .


----------



## mfrick (Yesterday at 8:16 PM)

Building a stainless steel burner for a 1 inch Case tracktion engine to burn White Gas the engine was built by my uncle its a Coles model I have been rehabing it burner last pc of the puzzle.
MF


----------



## Richard Hed (Yesterday at 10:39 PM)

Poppy Ott said:


> In one of those chicken first or egg events, I acquired a set of DA 100 collets long before I had a use for them, or even anything in which to use them.  When I finally got around to making the vertical head for my milling machine, naturally I used the collet on hand.  At 3/8” maximum capacity, though, they have been rather limiting, especially as I have a Number of .5” shank straight milling cutter, dovetail cutters, and keyway cutters.  I did plan ahead in making the milling head, planning on some day getting a set of DA 200 collets. Someday arrived a few months ago, and now I have gone the next step; disassembling the milling head, modifying the spindle for the larger collets, and reassembling the head.  Another round tuit taken care of.


I wanted to have some ER collets (various sizes) for my lathe.  I watched how Halligan (utub) did it and I followed his method.  When I got a Grizz with D1-5 spindle nose, I started building parts for ER collets for that.  I have to do one right yet but need a mill to do the six holes for the pins.  Actually instead of six hole, I'm only doing 4, as the stresses on the collet holders just is not that much.  I might have a 8-9" chunk of material in 3 or 4 jaw which certainly would need all six pins but the ER collets generally have 30mm (about an inch and a quarter) so much less stress and force on them.

This workt well for my little Enco but since I have gotten the Grizz, I don't bother with the Enco which has a screw nose.  I did sort of finish ONE ER32 for the Grizz but the pin holes are just a bit off and the correct placement is not repeatable.  When I get mill fixed up, I should be able to remedy that.  There is room on the ER plate to simply drill some more holes and try like it is.  I have three more plates ready however, as I have ER25, ER 32, ER40 and an ER 50 .  SThe 50 the collets are hard to find as they are rather new.  

Your work is very nice.  Thumbs up.


----------

